# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  لغتنا العربية .... اسأل ونحن نجيبك

## بنت النيل

لغتنا العربية يسر لاعسر ... ونحن نملكها كما كان القدماء يملكونها  

من أقوال عميد الأدب العربي  طـه حـسـيـن الذي كان يتنفس اللغة العربية وكتب بها اروع إبداعاته
ولغتنا لغة القرآن من أثرى لغات العالم من حيث الثروة اللغوية والمفردات التي تجعل التعبير بها شعرا ونثرا من ارق مايمكن .
ولغة الضاد لغة ثرية ذات جلباب واسع وخيال مبحر، ذات ينبوع أبدي زلال جعلنا لانزال نتذوق قصيدة امريء القيس ... نستلهم معانيها... نستشم عبقها وعبيرها .. بالرغم من أنها قيلت منذ أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة عام وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لعيون الادب وروائعه.
فمابالنا اليوم نتكلم العربية بلسان غير سليم ونرتكب فيها من الاخطاء مايذهب بجلال هذه اللغة ويضيع هيبتها .
 وفي لغتنا العربية عدد من المهارات التي قد نتقن بعضها وقد يصعب علينا إتقان بعضها الآخر .. وهذا هو واجبنا جميعا .. أن نعين بعضنا البعض على معرفة اسرار هذه اللغة العظيمة ونقف على مواطن الجمال فيها .
فإذا اردت أخي أو أختي الاستفسار عن امر ما في لغتنا يصعب عليك التغلب عليه ... فما عليكم إلا طرح السؤال هنا ... وسنحاول جاهدين الإجابة عليه

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير للجميع   ::   ::

----------


## maistro

موضوع رائع يا بنت النيل الأصيلة 
وبالفعل لا بد أن يكون هنا بعض الإهتمام للغتنا الحبيبة ( اللغة العربية ) 
ولا أنسى بيت حافظ إبراهيم الشهير فى وصف اللغة العربية لنفسها :

أنا البحــــر فى أحشــــائه الــــدر كامـــن
فهل سـاءلوا الغـواص عن صــــــدفـــــاتى 

أرجوا تثبيت هذا الموضوع يا شمس الدين فغالبا ما سنحتاجه وسنحتاج لبعض الكلمات التى نريد معرفتها عن طريق الأخت -- بنت النيــل 
وفقكم الله وتحياتى لكى أيتها الرائعة 

أبو سنـــــــدس

----------


## تامر

الاخت العزيزه بنت النيل
شكراً لكِ على هذا الموضوع
واثابكِ الله عنا خيراً

----------


## loomloom

jazakom allah khiran 

dear brothers and sisters 
we have alahmdolleah the best language on earth but do we speak correctly
i know you always find difference between writen and spoken langaue but look at us for example in egypt we do not pronounce around eight letters we use verd strange dilacta
for example we negate verbs by adding " tesh"
at the end !!!!!!

i was very happy to see most of the members her write in correct arabic the problem should be attached to media radio and tv and scpecilly tv because not all of us can read or access newspapers/ books easily 

but let's try gradually to say teh verbs and words correctly and prounouce 
kaf jeem zal  ::   :: 

may be we can propagte this idea here

i do not  hold any thing specific about egyptian accent but allover arab countries you will find funny accent if a native egyptian hears for exampel native kuwaite they will alomst lose the meaning of most of teh words
that is why we have to hold very closly to our language to unite ourselfs

we jazakom allah khiran

----------


## بنت النيل

الإخوة والاخوات اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل الخير

الاخ تامر
الاخ مايسترو
شكرا لتعقيبكما على الموضوع وانتظر منكم مشاركات سواء بسؤال او بإجابة عن سؤال لعضو آخر


الاخ loomloom

لاأعرف يااخي بما ارد عليك
مشاركتك جيدة ولاغبار عليها ولكن من الغريب انك تدعونا للتمسك باللغة العربية والاهتمام بها ليس فقط بين المتحدثين العاديين ولكن في وسائل الاعلام المختلفة ... ولكنك في الوقت ذاته تكتب مشاركتك باللغة الانجليزية

فهل هناك من تفسير لذلك !!!!!

----------


## loomloom

salamo alikom 
i do not have access to arabic typing in my system and i donot like to write arabic in latin letters
sorry for that 


jazakom allah khrian

----------


## بنت النيل

مش عارفة اقول لك ايه ياأخي
حاول تشوف حل لموضوع الكتابة باللغة العربية

وعموما تابع معنا حتى نستفيد جميعا

وسابدأ انا بطرح سؤال طالما لم يسأل أحد حتى الآن

وسؤال هو عن الاسماء الخمسة 

من يعرفها ؟؟؟

في انتظار الاجابة ممن يعرف ... واذا لم يجب احد ساجاوب انا وامري لله  ::

----------


## loomloom

ab
akh
zo
7am
fa

----------


## بنت النيل

الإخوة والأخوات
معذرة للتأخير في الرد ... إليكم الإجابة بأختصار ويمكننا ان نزيد عليها    ::   ::  

الأسماء الخمسة  
أب  - أخ -  حم – فو – ذو 

-	هذه الاسماء ترفع بالواو  وتنصب بالألف  وتجر بالياء  بشرط أن تكون مضافة إلي غير ياء المتكلم وأن تكون مفردة ( أي غير مثناة ولا مجموعة ). 
 مثل :  جاءَ أَخوك – رأيت أَباك  -  مررت بذي مال .

-	فإذا لم تكن مضافة أُعربت بالحركة الظاهرة .
 مثل : كل عربي أَخٌ لجميع العرب .

 - وإذا أضيفت لياء المتكلم أُعربت بحركات مقدرة على ماقبل الياء . 
 مثل :   أبي كريم ( أب : مبتدأ مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على الياء  - والياء ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه – كريم  :  خبر مرفوع بالضمة ) .

-	وإذا ثُنيت أو جُمعت أُعربت إعراب المثني أو الجمع . 
مثل : : إن أَخويْك ذَوَا فضل  - اجتمع مجلس الآباءِ .

وللحديث بقية   ::   ::

----------


## العمدة

أحببت أن امر للتحية والسلام للأخت النبيلة بنت النيل

أنني ممتن لكِ جداً لهذا الموضوع , وسعادتي بالغة لآننا ولا شك

سنستفيد من هذا الموضوع الراقي الجميل ..

بارك الله فيكِ وبكِ , ولكل من يشارك وشارك بالفعل .

وليتك اختي الغالية أن يكون الموضوع بشكل تسلسلي من 

الضمائر والأسماء وتصاعدي فعلاً لأول مرة أجد موضوع يشعرني

بسعادة بالغة وتأكدي أن هناك الكثيرين يتابعون الموضوع , وأكيد

هناك استفادة , أتمنى لكِ كل التوفيق .

----------


## تامر

اخي العزيز لوم لوم
والله انا مشكلتي اني مش باعرف انجليزي فياريت لو حتى تكتب عربي بحروف انجليزي لان من الواضح من ردود الاعضاء عليك في اكتر من موضوع انك انسان متميز وانا نفسي اتحاور معاك بس المشكله اني مش فاهمك:confused:

واعلم يا اخي العزيز ان موضوعي عن العوده للكتابه باللغه العربيه اقصد بها التمسك بلغتنا القوميه لغة القرأن ولم اقصد ابداً بها الاسائه اليك باي حال من الاحوال كما فهمني البعض
ولاذكرهم بان الاخت العزيزه التي نحبها ونحترمها جميعاً قد كتبت كثيراً من ردودها باللغه الانجليزيه فهل معنى ذلك انني اريد الاسائه اليها؟؟؟؟

انا فقط ارى انه من واجبي امام الله كصديق واخ للجميع هنا ان انبه اي اخ او اخت لي باي خطأ اراه خطئاً من وجهة نظري ومن واجب هذا الاخ ان يرشدني الى خطأ رأيي هذا وانه هو على الصواب لو انه يرى ذلك او يقر بخطأه كما فعلت انا من قبل مع اخ لي في المنتدى عندما اعترفت له امام الجميع بان وجهة نظره اتضح لي انها سليمه في احد المواضيع وانني كنت على خطأ

الاخت العزيزه بنت النيل 
ارجوا المعذره انني عرضت هذا الموضوع في هذه الصفحه التي تحوي موضوعكِ الكريم ولكن كان عليّ ان اوضح بعض الاشياء لاخي العزيز لوم لوم بعد الهجوم العنيف جداً الذي تعرضت له في موضوعي عن العوده للغه العربيه
فإقبلي إعتذاري

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الفاضله بنت النيل
تحية صادقة وشكر جزيل لموضوعك الشيق
ولى سؤال حول العدد
حيث تكثر الأخطاء النحوية فى هذا الموضوع
أرجو التكرم بتوضيح القواعد النحوية الخاصة به
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## بنت النيل

> أختى الفاضله بنت النيل
> تحية صادقة وشكر جزيل لموضوعك الشيق
> ولى سؤال حول العدد
> حيث تكثر الأخطاء النحوية فى هذا الموضوع
> أرجو التكرم بتوضيح القواعد النحوية الخاصة به
> مع جزيل الشكر


الاخ الفاضل مصراوي
الاخوة الاعزاء
اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد لانشغالي 
وإليكم مايخص العدد

العدد

مفهومه

لفظ معرب في الغالب – وقد يكون مبنيا – يذكر  لتحديد كمٍ مُعّينٍ ، وهو فئاتٌ ، ولكل فئة أحكام تتعلق بالتأنيث والتذكير والإعراب والبناء .

العــدد
الفئة الأولى (1)

الفئة الأولى العددان 1و2 . وهذان العددان يطابقان المعدود في التأنيث والتذكير والإعراب ، مثل : 

جاءَ وَلَدٌ واحِدٌ

جاء : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح
ولد : فاعل مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
واحد : صفة مرفوعة

جاءَتْ بنتان اثنتان

جاءت : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ، التاء للتأنيث حرف مبني على السكون
بنتان : فاعل مرفوع علامته الألف لأنه مثنى 
اثنتان : صفة مرفوعة علامتها الألف 


كَتَبْتُ سَطْراً واحِدا

كتبت : كتب فعل ماض مبني على السكون  لاتصاله بتاء المتكلم وهي ضمير متصل مبني على الضمة في محل رفع فاعل 
سطرا : مفعول به منصوب علامته التنوين 
واحدا : نعت منصوب 

كتبتُ مقالتين اثنتين

مقالتين : مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء لأنه مثنى 
اثنتين : صفة منصوبة علامتها الياء 

استَعَنْتُ بِمَرْجِعٍ واحدٍ                

استعنت : فعل وفاعل 
بمرجع : جار ومجرور 
واحد : نعت مجرور 

استعَنتُ بموسوعتين اثنتين

بموسوعتين : اسم مجرور علامته الياء 
اثنتين : نعت مجرور علامته الياء 

وكذلك الحال مع هذين العددين عندما يدلان على ترتيب : 

* استقبلتْ الأُسرةُ مولودَها الثانيَ                 * استقبلت الأسرةُ مولودَتها الثانيةَ
* السائِقُ يَسْكُنُ في الطابقِ الأولِ                 * السائِقُ يَسْكُنُ في الطبقةِ الأولى  
* ألقى الشاعرُ الثاني قصيدتَهُ                     * ألقَتْ الشاعرةُ الثانيةُ قصيدَتها 
* التقى المذيعُ بالسَّباحِ الثاني                     * التقى المذيع السَّباحةِ الثانيةِ 
* هَنَّأتُ الفائِزَ الأوَلَ                               * هَنَّأتُ الفائِزَةَ الأولى 
* هذا الوَلَدُ الأوَّلُ                                  * هذهِ البنْتُ الأُولى 


وللحديث بقية لاستكمال فئة أخرى من فئات الاعداد  ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اختي بنت النيل...موضوع في غاية الجمال...والروعة
مجهود تشكرين عليه تسلم ايدك وزادك الله علما ومعرفة :: 

ممكن اسال انا لما تكملي ان شاء الله؟
سؤالي بخصوص الحركات ماهو تعريفها ومافائدتها وكل شئ يعينك الله عليه ان تخبرينا به عن الحركات...

جزاك الله كل خير اختي ::rolleyes::

----------


## بنت النيل

اختي العزيزة براود مسلمة

امهليني وقت صغير حتى استكمل موضوع العدد وارد عليك حتى لانقطع تسلسل الموضوع

وشكرا لصبرك وحسن متابعتك

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع - العدد 

الفئة الثانية من 3-9 و 10 المفردة – غير المركبة 

وهذه الأعداد تخالف المعدود في التذكير والتأنيث ، فإن كان العدد مذكرا كان معدوده مؤنثا والعكس صحيح ، وأما إعرابها وإعراب الاسم كان معدوده مؤنثا والعكس صحيح ، وأما إعرابها وإعراب الاسم – المعدود – بعدها فسنلاحظه من بعد ، نقول :
* عَدَدُ الطلابِ في الصّفِ ثَمانِيَةُ طُلابِ ، وعَدَدُ الطالباتِ ثماني طالباتٍ 
* يُباعُ مِترُ البَلاطِ بِخَمْسَةِ دنانيرَ ، ثَمَنُ مِتْرِ القماشِ خَمْسُ ليراتٍ  
* يُربي المزارعُ عَشَرَةَ رؤوسٍ من الغنم وَعَشرَ بَقَراتٍ 
* أَقَلَّتْ السيارةُ سِتَّةَ مسافرين                    * أقلت السيارةُ سِتَّ مسافراتٍ  
* بَدَّلْتُ بالدينارِ تَسْعَةَ دَرَاهمَ                      * بَدَّلْتُ بالدينارِ تِسْعَ روبياتٍ  
* اشتريْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ كُتُبٍ                             * اشتريت أربعَ مجلاتٍ  
* الأسبوعُ سَبْعَةُ أيامٍ                             * الأسبوعُ سَبْعُ ليالٍ 
* للرجل ثَلاثَةُ أولادٍ                               * وله ثَلاثُ بناتٍ


للرجل ثَلاثَةُ أولادٍ

للرجل : شبه جملة في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
ثلاثة : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته الضمة 
أولاد : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته تنوين الكسر  

وله ثَلاثُ بناتٍ

 ثلاث : مبتدأ مرفوع مؤخر علامته الضمة 
 بنات : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة ، وهو مضاف 

اشتريْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ كُتُبٍ

اشتريت : فعل وفاعل 
أربعة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف 
كتب : مضاف إليه مجرور

اشتريت أربعَ مجلاتٍ  

أربع : مفعول به منصوب وهو مضاف 
مجلات : مضاف إليه مجرور 

يُباعُ مِترُ البَلاطِ بِخَمْسَةِ دنانيرَ 

يباع : فعل مضارع مرفوع مجهول فاعله 
متر : نائب فاعل مرفوع علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف
البلاط : مضاف إليه مجرور 
بخمسة : الباء حرف جر – خمسة : اسم مجرور علامته الكسرة
دنانير : مضاف إليه مجرورعلامته الفتحة عوضا عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف 

ثَمَنُ مِتْرِ القماشِ خَمْسُ ليراتٍ

ثمن : مبتدأ مرفوع
متر : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة وهو مضاف
القماش : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة 
خمس : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة وهو مضاف
ليرات : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته تنوين الكسرة 

أَقَلَّتْ السيارةُ سِتَّةََََ مسافرين

أقلت : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ، التاء مبنية على السكون للتأنيث
السيارة : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة 
ستة : مفعول به علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف 
مسافرين : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الياء   

أقلت السيارةُ سِتَّ مسافراتٍ 

ست : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف
مسافرات : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته تنوين الكسر

الأسبوعُ سَبْعَةُ أيامٍ

الأسبوع  : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة
سبعة : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة
أيام : مضاف إليه مجرور  

الأسبوعُ سَبْعُ ليالٍ

سبع : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة 
ليال : مضاف إليه مجرور

عَدَدُ الطلابِ في الصّفِ ثَمانِيَةُ طُلابِ

عدد : مبتدأ مرفوع
الطلاب : مضاف إليه مجرور
في الصف : جار مجرور 
ثمانية : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة
طلاب : مضاف إليه مجرور   

وعَدَدُ الطالباتِ ثماني طالباتٍ

ثماني : خبر مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على آخره 
طالبات : مضاف إليه مجرور  

بَدَّلْتُ بالدينارِ تَسْعَةَ دَرَاهم

بدلت : فعل وفاعل 
بالدينار : جار ومجرور
تسعة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف
دراهم : مضاف إليه مجرور بالفتحة بدلا من الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف  

بَدَّلْتُ بالدينارِ تِسْعَ روبياتٍ

تسع : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف   
روبيات : مضاف إليه مجرور

يُربي المزارعُ عَشَرَةَ رؤوسٍ من الغنم وَعَشَرَ بَقَراتٍ 

يربي : فعل مضارع مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على آخره
المزارع : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة 
عشرة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة 
رؤوس : مضاف إليه مجرور
من الغنم : جار ومجرورة
عشر : معطوف على منصوب 
بقرات : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته تنوين الكسر . 

الخلاصة


نلاحظ أن الأعداد من 3-10 

1- تُعرب حسب موقعها في الجملة فإما أن تكون مرفوعة أو منصوبة أو مجرورة.
2- إنها تخالف في التذكير والتأنيث المعدود – الاسم الواقع بعدها – فإن كان المعدود مذكرا يكون العدد مؤنثا ، وإن كان المعدود مؤنثا يكون العدد مذكرا .
* ثمانيةُ دنانيرٍ – ثماني ليراتٍ
* تسعَةُ أشهرٍ – تِسعُ سنواتٍ
* ثلاثةُ أولادٍ – ثلاثُ بناتٍ
* ستةُ رجالٍ – ستُّ نساءٍ
* عِشرةُ أيامٍ – عَشرُ ليالٍ 
3- وان الاسم الواقع بعدها يعرب على انه مضاف إليه مجرور .


وللعدد بقية 

 ::   ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

yasalam 3aaleky ya okhti bent el nel :: 

khodi kol wa2teeeeeeeeeek :: 

alah ye3teky elsa7a wel 3afya okhti wel IMAN

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

الفئة الثالثة - الفئة الثالثة : 11 – 12

1- معلوم ان العددين 11 و 12 يتكونان من 10 +1 و 10 +  2 ، فالعدد 10 متضمن فيهما ، وهما يتفقان مع العددين 1 و  من حيث مطابقة العددين 1 و 2 للمعدود في التذكير والتأنيث شأنهما شأن ذلك العددين ، نقول :

* أحَدَ عَشَرَ رجلاً                                       * إحدى عَشْرَةَ امرأةً

* اثنا عَشَرَ مَسْجِداً                                     * اثنتا عَشْرَةَ مدرسةً

* أحَدَ عَشَرَ مُذيعاً                                      * إحدى عَشْرَةَ مُذيعةً

* اثنا عَشَرَ شُرطياً                                     * اثنتا عَشْرَةَ شُرْطيةً

* أَحَدَ عَشَرَ مُتَفَرّجاً                                    * إحدى عَشْرَةَ مُتَفرّجةً

* اثنا عَشَرَ مُتسابقاً                                    * اثنتا عَشْرَةَ متسابِقَةً 



2- وان العدد (11) مبني على فتح الجزئين دائما ، مهما كان موقعه من الإعراب .

3- وان العدد (12) جزؤه الأول يعرب إعراب المثنى ، يرفع بالألف وينصب ويجر بالياء وجزؤه الثاني مبني على الفتح.  وعند الإعراب فإننا لا نعمد إلى تجزئة العدد (12) بل نعتبره كتلة واحدا ، ونعربه على هذا الأساس مثل :

جاء اثنا عَشَرَ ضيفاً 

اثنا عشر : فاعل مرفوع جزؤه الأول مرفوع علامته الألف ، وجزؤه الثاني مبني على الفتح . 

أكرَمْتُ اثنتي عَشْرةَ ضيفة 

اثنتي عشرة : مفعول به منصوب ، جزؤه الأول منصوب بالياء وجزؤه الثاني مبني على الفتح . 

اشتركت مع اثنتي عَشْرَةَ قناةً فضائية 
اثنتي عشرة : اسم مجرور جزؤه الأول مجرور علامته الياء والثاني مبني على الفتح . 


 ومثل 

* في الصَّفِّ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ طالباً ، إحدى عَشْرَةَ طالبةً 

* رَأيتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً ، إحدى عَشْرَةَ نَجْمَةً 

* أبدلتُ الدينارَ بأَحَدَ عَشَرَ دِرْهما ، إحدى عَشْرَةَ ليرةً 

* عددهم اثنا عَشَرَ رَجُلا ، اثنتا عَشْرَةَ امرأةً 

* أَقامَتْ الدولةُ اثني عَشَرَ مَرْصِداً ، اثنتي عَشْرَةَ مَحَطَّةً لِسكَّةِ الحديدِ      

* واستعانَتْ باثني عَشَرَ خبيراً ، اثنتي عَشْرَةَ خَبيرَةً 

في الصَّفِّ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ طالباً

في الصف : شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
أحد عشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع مبتدأ  مؤخر
طالبا : تمييز منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 

وإحدى عَشْرَةَ طالبةً

إحدى عشرة : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئيين معطوف على مرفوع  محلا 
طالبة : تمييز منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح

رَأيتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً

رأيت : فعل وفاعل 
أحد عشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين ، في محل نصب مفعول به 
كوكبا : تمييز منصوب 

وإحدى عَشْرَةَ نَجْمَةً 

إحدى عشرة : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئية معطوف محلاً على ما هو منصوب
نجمة : تمييز منصوب   

أبدلتُ الدينارَ بأَحَدَ عَشَرَ دِرْهما

بأحد عشر : الباء حرف جر ، أحد عشر عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل جر
درهما : تمييز منصوب 

وإحدى عَشْرَةَ ليرةً

إحدى عشرة  : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين معطوف على منصوب 
ليرة : تمييز منصوب 

عددهم اثنا عَشَرَ رَجُلا

عدد : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وهو مضاف
هم : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر بالإضافة 
اثنا عشر : اثنا خبر مرفوع علامته الألف لأنه مثنى ،عشر اسم مبني على الفتح
رجلا : تمييز منصوب 

واثنتا عَشْرَةَ امرأةً

اثنتا عشرة : اثنتا خبر مرفوع علامته الألف لأنه مثنى ، وعشرة اسم  مبني على الفتح 
امرأة : تمييز منصوب

أَقامَتْ الدولةُ اثني عَشَرَ مَرْصِداً

اثني عشر : اثني مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء لأنه مثنى ، وعشر اسم مبني على الفتح
مرصدا : تمييز منصوب 

واثنتي عَشْرَةَ مَحَطَّةً لِسكَّةِ الحديدِ

اثنتي عشرة : اثنتي مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء وعشرة اسم مبني على الفتح
محطة : تمييز منصوب 
لسكة : جار ومجرور
الحديد : مضاف إليه مجرور

واستعانَتْ باثني عَشَرَ خبيراً  

استعانت : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والتاء للتأنيث
الفاعل : مستتر تقديره هي – الدولة -
باثني عشرَ  : اثني اسم مجرور علامته الياء وعشر اسم مبني على الفتح 
خبيرا : تمييز منصوب 

واثنتي عَشْرَةَ خَبيرَةً

باثنتي عشرة : اثنتي  اسم مجرور علامته الياء وعشرة اسم مبني على الفتح  
خبيرة : تمييز منصوب 


خلاصة الفئة الثالثة 11 و 12

1- العدد أَحَدَ عَشَرَ مبني على فتح الجزئين في أي موقع يُستعمل ، ولكنه يكون في محل رفع أو نصب أو جر .
2- العدد اثنا عَشَر يُعرب كُّلاً كاملا ، ويكون جزؤه الأول معربا إعراب المثنى أي يرفع بالألف ويُنصب ويُجر بالياء ، ويكون جزؤه الثاني مبنيا على الفتح .
3- يطابق العددان أحد عشر واثنا عشر المعدود في التذكير والتأنيث .
4- الاسم الواقع بعدهما – المعدود – منصوب على أنه تمييز لهما .

----------


## مصراوى

أختى بنت النيل أنا متابع وبشدة لما تكتبين وأعتبر نفسى فى درس خصوصى أثناء القراءة
كما أطبع جميع الأجزاء لتكون مرجعا لى
لا كلمات توفيك حقك من الشكر
بارك الله بك وبعلمك ونفع بك 
تحياتى الصادقة

----------


## بنت النيل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مصراوى_ 
> *أختى بنت النيل أنا متابع وبشدة لما تكتبين وأعتبر نفسى فى درس خصوصى أثناء القراءة
> كما أطبع جميع الأجزاء لتكون مرجعا لى
> لا كلمات توفيك حقك من الشكر
> بارك الله بك وبعلمك ونفع بك 
> تحياتى الصادقة*


أخي الكريم مصراوي
شكرا لك وللجميع 
مافائدة العلم اذا لم ينتفع به الناس 
هي محاولة متواضعة مني وعسى ان ينتفع بها الجميع ويتقبلها الله في ميزان حسنات شريف حمدي رحمه الله

وشكرا لكم جميعا 

وانتظروا باقي الدروس 

وحضروا المعلوم  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد 

الفئة الرابعة : الأعداد من13-19 

وهذه الأعداد من حيث تركيبها تدخل في باب العشرة المركبة مضافا إليها الأعداد المفردة  ثلاثة إلى تسعة ، لذا فإن نوعين من الأحكام والقواعد تنطبق عليها الأول من حيث 
التذكير والتأنيث ، والثاني من حيث الوظيفة النحوية ، وفيما يلي بيان
لاستعمال هذه الأعداد .

* عَلَّمَ المُحْسِنُ على نَفَقَتِهِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ فَتىً وسِتَّ عَشْرَةَ فتاةً 
* جنى المُزارعُ من ثِمارِ الزَّيتونِ ثَماني عَشْرَةَ تنكةَ زَيْتٍ       
* يُقَدَّرُ عَدَدُ أفرادِ بعض الأُسرِ العَربِيَّةِ بِسَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ فَرْداً 
* بَينما يُباعُ في لُبنانَ بِخَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لِيرةً 
* وتِسّعَةَ عَشَرَ رطلاً من الزَّيتونِ المُخَلَلِ 
* عَدَدُ غُرَفِ الفُندقِ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ غُرْفَةً     
* وقَطَفَ ثَلاَثةَ عَشَرَ عُنقوداً من البلحِ 
* يُبَاعُ كِيلو الخُبزِ بِخَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ قِرْشاً 
* بيعَ من العَمارةِ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ شَقةً 
* وعَدَدُ مُوظَفيهِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ مُوَظَفاً 
* قَلَّمَ المُزارعُ ثلاثَ عَشْرَةَ شَجَرَةً 

قَلَّمَ المُزارعُ ثلاثَ عَشْرَةَ شَجَرَةً 
قلم : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح 
المزارع : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة 
ثلاث عشرة : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب مفعول به  
شجرة : تمييز منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 

وقَطَفَ ثَلاَثةَ عَشَرَ عُنقوداً من البلحِ 
ثلاثة عشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب مفعول به  
عنقودا : تمييز منصوب 

عَدَدُ غُرَفِ الفُندقِ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ غُرْفَةً
أربع عشرة  : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع خبر 
وعَدَدُ مُوظَفيهِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ مُوَظَفاً
أربعة عشر  : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع خبر 

يُبَاعُ كِيلو الخُبزِ بِخَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ قِرْشاً   
بخمسة عشر : خمسة عشر : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل جر بحرف جر
قرشا : تمييز منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 

بَينما يُباعُ في لُبنانَ بِخَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لِيرةً
بخمس عشرة : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل جر

عَلَّمَ المُحْسِنُ على نَفَقَتِهِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ فَتىً وسِتَّ عَشْرَةَ فتاةً
ستةعشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب مفعول به 
فتى : تمييز منصوب بتنوين مقدر على آخره 
ست عشرة : عدد مبنى على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب مفعول به
فتاة : تمييز منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 

يُقَدَّرُ عَدَدُ أفرادِ بعض الأُسرِ العَربِيَّةِ بِسَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ فَرْداً
بسبعة عشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل جر بحرف الجر 
فردا : تمييز منصوب 

بيعَ من العَمارةِ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ شَقةً
سبع عشرة  : سبع عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع نائب فاعل
شقة : تمييز منصوب 

جنى المُزارعُ من ثِمارِ الزَّيتونِ ثَماني عَشْرَةَ تنكةَ زَيْتٍ
ثماني عشرة  : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب مفعول به 

وتِسّعَةَ عَشَرَ رطلاً من الزَّيتونِ المُخَلَلِ
تسعة عشر : عدد مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل نصب معطوف على منصوب


الخلاصة 

1- أعداد هذه الفئة مبنية على فتح الجزئين ، وتكون في محل رفع أو نصب أو جر .

2- عند استعمال هذه الأرقام في الحديث أو الكتابة يراعى لفظ الرقم (العدد) السابق لها 3 – 9 ، حيث من المعلوم أن هذا الجزء من حيث التذكير والتأنيث يخالف المعدود .ويراعى أيضا لفظ (عشرة) المركبة التي تطابق المعدود في التذكير والتأنيث:-

3- الاسم الواقع بعد هذه الأعداد – المعدود – مفرد ومنصوب على التمييز 
* شاركَ الممثلُ في تسعةَ عَشَرَ فيلماً         * شاركتْ الممثلةُ في تسعَ عَشْرَةَ تمثيليةً
* شاركَ في المسابقة ستةَ عشرة رجلاً       * شاركت في المسابقة ستَ عشرةَ فتاةً  
* تقدَّمَ للوظيفةِ سبعةَ عَشَرَ رجلاً             * تقدمت للوظيفة سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ امرأةً

* عَدَدُ اللاعبين ثلاثةَ عَشَرَ لاعبا             * عددُ اللاعباتِ ثلاثَ عَشْرَةَ لاعبةً
* صَارَ للرجلِ أربعةَ عَشَرَ حفيداً              * صارَ للمرأةِ خمسَ عَشْرَة حفيدةً
* بنتْ الوزارةُ خمسةَ عَشَرَ معهداً            * بنتْ الوزارةُ سِتَّ عَشْرَةَ مدرسةً
* وزعتْ الحكومةُ ثمانيةَ عَشَرَ دونماً        * على ثماني عَشْرَةَ أسرةً

4- الأسماء المعدودة الواقعة بعد أعداد هذه الفئة تكون مفردة ومنصوبة على التمييز .

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد 

الفئة الخامسة ألفاظ العقود 20-90 وما يعطف عليها فتأتي على الأشكال التالية : 

نقول :

* بَاعَ أخي تسعينَ سَهْماً من أَسْهُمِ المِصفاةِ ، وَرَبِحَ في كلِّ سَهْمٍ أربعين ديناراً 
* عَدَدُ صَفَحاتِ الجَريدةِ عِشرون صفحةً ، وفي الصَّفْحَةِ الأَخيرةِ ثلاثون إعلاناً
* مَضى من الشهر أَرَبَعةٌ وعشرون يوماً ، وخَمْسٌ وعشرون ليلةً
* جَمَعْتُ ثَلاثَةً وخمسين طابَعاً ، وثماني وستين بطاقةً بريديةً
* على الطائرةِ خَمسةٌ وأربعون راكباً ، وسِتٌ وثلاثون راكبةً
* استغرقَتْ الرِّحلةُ اثنين وثلاثين يوماً ، وثلاثا وثلاثين ليلةً 
* "إن هذا أخي له تسعٌ وتسعون نعجةً ، ولي نعجةٌ واحدة " 
* ادفعوا ثمانيةً وثمانين ديناراً ، وسَبْعاً وخمسين ليرةً 


عَدَدُ صَفَحاتِ الجَريدةِ عِشرون صفحةً ، وفي الصَّفْحَةِ الأَخيرةِ ثلاثون إعلاناً 
عشرون : خبر مرفوع علامته الواو ، ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم 
صفحة : تمييز منصوب 
ثلاثون : خبر مرفوع علامته الواو ، ملحق بجمع مذكرسالم 
إعلانا : تمييز منصوب 

استغرقَتْ الرِّحلةُ اثنين وثلاثين يوماً وثلاثا وثلاثين ليلةً
استغرق : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والتاء للتأنيث 
الرحلة : فاعل مرفوع علامته الفتحة  
اثنين : ظرف منصوب علامته الياء لأنه مثنى 
وثلاثين : معطوفة على اثنين بالنصب وعلامتها الياء لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم 
ليلة : تمييز منصوب

مَضى من الشهر أَرَبَعةٌ وعشرون يوماً وخَمْسٌ وعشرون ليلةً 
مضى : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره 
من الشهر : جار ومجرور 
أربعة : فاعل مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
وعشرون : اسم معطوف على مرفوع علامته الواو لأنه  ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم
خمس : اسم معطوف على مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
وعشرون : اسم معطوف على مرفوع علامته الواو لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم

على الطائرةِ خَمسةٌ وأربعون راكباً وسِتٌ وثلاثون راكبةً
خمسة : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع 
وأربعون : اسم معطوف على مرفوع علامته الواو 
ست : معطوف على مرفوع
وثلاثون : معطوف على مرفوع  

جَمَعْتُ ثَلاثَةً وخمسين طابَعاً وثماني وستين بطاقةً بريديةً
ثلاثة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتح 
وخمسين : معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء
ثماني : معطوف على منصوب علامته فتحة مقدرة على الياء 
وستين : معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء 

ادفعوا ثمانيةً وثمانين ديناراً وسَبْعاً وخمسين ليرةً
ثمانية : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة 
وثمانين : اسم معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء
سبعاً : معطوف على منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 
وخمسين : معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء

"إن هذا أخي له تسعٌ وتسعون نعجةً ولي نعجةٌ واحدة " 
تسع : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
وتسعون : معطوف على مرفوع علامته الواو 
نعجةً : تمييز منصوب 
نعجةٌ : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
واحدة : نعت مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم

الخلاصة 

 1- إن ألفاظ العقود عشرون ثلاثون وأربعون وخمسون وستون وسبعون وثمانون وتسعون ، تعتبر أسماء ملحقة بجمع المذكر  السالم ، لذا تعرب إعرابه فترفع بالواو ، وتنصب وتجر بالياء ، وأنها تظل على صورتها (ستون أو ستين) سواء أكان المعدود  مذكراً أم مؤنثاً .

2- لا تتغير صورة هذه العقود بسبب تأنيث المعدود أو تذكيره اذ نقول : عشرون صفحة ، وثلاثون سطراً – المعدود – مفرداً .

3- في حالة كونها معطوفةً على كلامٍ سابقٍ في الجملة ، فإنها تكتسب حركات إعرابها من إعراب العدد الذي تعطف عليه : رفعا ونصبا وجرا ، ومن المهم أن تُعرِّف وظيفتها النحوية في الجملة ، ووظيفة ما تعطف عليه وتراعى قواعد التذكير والتأنيث بالنسبة للأرقام التي تسبقها 
* أربعةٌ وعشرون معلماً                                     * أربعٌ وعشرون معلمةً

4- الاسم الواقع بعدها – المعدود – يكون مفرداً منصوبا على انه تمييز .

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

الفئة السادسة100 ، 200 ، 300 ، 999

تستخدم (مئة) مفردة ومثناة ومجموعة ، وفي كل حالة تدل على كم محدد يُفهم من جملتها ، لذا فهي تُعرب إعراب الاسم المفرد حينا ، وإعراب المثنى حينا آخر ، وتعرب إعراب جمع المؤنث السالم في أحيان أخرى .نقول :
1- ثَمَنُ المحرِّكِ مئةُ دينارٍ
2- دفعتُ مئتي دينارٍ ثمنا للمحرك 
3- اشتريتُ المحرِّكَ الآخرَ بثلاثِ مئةِ دينارٍ
4- في السنةِ ثلاثُ مئةٍ وخمسةٌ وستون يوماً .
5- وثلاثُ مِئةٍ وخمسٌ وستون ليلةً . 
6- تخرَّجَ في كليةِ الهندسةِ أربعُ مئةٍ وواحدٌ وأربعون شاباً
7- تخرَّجَ في كليةِ الهندسةِ خمسُ مئةٍ واثنتان وثلاثون شابةً
 8- كانَ عددُ المسافرين عن طريقِ الميناءِ ستَ مئةٍ وأحدَ عَشرَ مسافراً
9- كان عددُ الطائراتِ التي حطت في المطار الاسبوعَ الماضي سبعَ مئةٍ واثنتا عَشْرَةَ طائِرةً 
10- منحتْ السفارةُ تأشيراتِ دُخولٍ لتسعِ مئةٍ وثلاثةٍ وسبعين مواطناً
11- منحتْ السفارةُ تأشيراتِ دُخولٍ لثماني مئةٍ وأربعٍ وستين مواطنةً
12- استوردتْ الحكومةُ تسعَ مئةِ وثلاثةً وعشرين طناً من الأسمدة 
13- استوردتْ الحكومةُ تسعَ مئةٍ وأربعاً وثلاثين سلعةً مختلفةً ونقول:
14- عادَ مئاتُ المهاجرين إلى الوطنِ
15- يُقَدَّرُ عَدَدُ النسوةِ العاملاتِ بمئاتِ النساءِ
16- رَحَّلَتْ الحكومةُ مئاتِ المهاجرين غير الشرعيين 


من حيث الوظيفة النحوية :

ثَمَنُ المحرِّكِ مئةُ دينارٍ
مئة : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة وهو مضاف
دينار : مضاف إليه مجرور

دفعتُ مئتي دينارٍ ثمنا للمحرك
مئتي : مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء لانه مثنى ، وحذفت نون المثنى لانه مضاف 
دينار : مضاف إليه مجرور  

اشتريتُ المحرِّكَ الآخر بثلاثِ مئةِ دينارٍ 
بثلاث : اسم مجرور علامته الكسرة وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة وهو مضاف 
دينار : مضاف إليه مجرور

في السنةِ ثلاثُ مئةٍ وخمسةٌ وستون يوماً 
ثلاث : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وخمسة : اسم مرفوع ، لانه معطوف على مرفوع (ثلاثة)
وستون : معطوف على مرفوع    
يوما : تمييز منصوب لـِ (ستون)

تخرَّجَ في كليةِ الهندسةِ أربعُ مئةٍ وواحدٌ وأربعون شاباً [HR]
أربع : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وواحد : اسم معطوف على مرفوع (أربع)
وأربعون : اسم معطوف على مرفوع (واحد) 
شابا : تمييز منصوب للاسم (أربعون)

كانَ عددُ المسافرين عن طريقِ الميناءِ ستَ مئةٍ وأحدَ عَشرَ مسافراً 
ست : خبر كان منصوب ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وأحد عشر : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين ، في محل نصب لأنه معطوف على اسم منصوب (ست) 
مسافرا : تمييز منصوب للاسم (أحد عشر)

منحتْ السفارةُ تأشيراتِ دُخولٍ لتسعِ مئةٍ وثلاثةٍ وسبعين مواطناً 
لتسع : اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، علامته الكسرة ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وثلاثة : اسم معطوف على مجرور
وسبعين : اسم معطوف على مجرور ، وعلامته الياء 
مواطنا : تمييز منصوب بـِ (سبعين)

استوردتْ الحكومةُ تسعَ مئةِ وثلاثةً وعشرين طناً من الأسمدة 
تسع : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وثلاثة : اسم معطوف على منصوب 
وعشرين : اسم معطوف على منصوب ، علامته الياء 
طنا : تمييز منصوب للاسم (عشرين) 

عادَ مئاتُ المهاجرين إلى الوطنِ 
مئات : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة 

يُقَدَّرُ عَدَدُ النسوةِ العاملاتِ بمئاتِ النساءِ 
بمئات : اسم مجرور علامته الكسرة

رَحَّلَتْ الحكومةُ مئاتِ المهاجرين غير الشرعيين 
مئات : مفعول به منصوب علامته الكسرة ، لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم  


الخلاصة

 * نلاحظ أنه من خلال بيان وظيفة هذه الفئة النحوية أنها أُعربت حسب مواقعها من الكلام 
في الجملة حيث كانت مرفوعة ومنصوبة ومجرورة .

* أما من حيث التذكير والتأنيث : فإن لفظ (مئة) يبقى على هذه الصورة إن كان المعدود مذكرا أو مؤنثا .

* أما من حيث تذكير وتأنيث الأعداد السابقة لها أو المعطوفة عليها ، فتراعى فيها أحكام التذكير والتأنيث التي وردت في باب فئات الأعداد السابقة .

* واما من حيث إعراب الأسماء الواردة بعدها مباشرة الأسماء المعدودة – فإن هذه الأسماء تعرب على أنها مضاف إليه مجرور ، إن لم يعطف عليها أرقام أخرى . واما في حالة عطف عدد أو اكثر على هذه الفئة ، فإن الذي يقرر إعراب المعدود على انه مضاف إليه ، أو تمييز منصوب ، هو الرقم الأخير الوارد في الجملة مثل :


* انتسب إلى النادي أربعُ مئةٍ وسبعةُ أعضاءٍ
* بلغ عددُ الأعضاءِ المنتسبين إلى النادي تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وأربعين عضواً

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

الفئة السابعة 1000 ، 2000 ، 3000 ، 10.000 ، 100.000، نقول  : 
1- بلغت أرقام السيارات عام ألفين وواحدٍ خمسَ مئة وعشرين الفاً ، وسبع مئة وثلاثين  
2- بينما بلغت أرقامُ السيارات عامَ الفٍ وتسعِمِئةٍ وخمسةٍ وتسعين أربعَ مئةِ ألفٍ ومئتين وتسعةً وتسعين 
3- كانت عائداتُ ضريبةِ المبيعاتِ هذا العام تسعَ مئةٍ وخمسةً وأربعين ألفاً ومئةً وسبعةَ عَشَرَ ديناراً
4- وحصلت دائرة الأراضي في شهر واحد على عائداتٍ قَدرُها ثلاثُ مئةِ ألفٍ وأرْبعُ مئةٍ واثنا عَشَرَ ألفاً وستُ مئةٍ وديناران 
5- تخرَّجَ في قسم الحاسوب ثلاثةُ آلافٍ وأربعُمئةٍ وسبعةٌ وعشرون شابا 
6- عَدَدُ الطالباتِ في كُليةِ التمريضِ ستةُ آلافٍ وثلاثُمئةٍ وطالبتان اثنتان 
7- تَقَدَّمَ لامتحانِ الشهادةِ الثانوية أحدَ عَشَرَ ألفاً ومئتان وثلاثُ طالباتٍ  
8- عدد العاملين في المؤسسة ألفُ موظفٍ ، وألفٌ وثلاثُ موظفاتٍ 
9- تخرَّجَ في قسم الحاسوب ألفان وسبعُ مئةٍ وأربَعَ عَشْرَةَ فتاةً
10- تَقَدَّمَ لامتحانِ الشهادةِ الثانويةِ ثَلاثَةَ عَشَرَ الفاً وستةُ طلاب 
11- عَدَدُ الطلابِ في كُليةِ الطِّبِّ خمسةُ آلافٍ وطالبٌ واحدٌ 

من حيث الوظيفة النحوية :

كان لأعداد هذه الفئة أعمال مختلفة في الجمل السابقة فقد أثرت بموقعها في العمل في ما بعدها ، كما كان لغيرها من الألفاظ تأثير وعمل فيها ، فقد وقعت مرفوعة ومنصوبة ومجرورة .  

عدد العاملين في المؤسسة ألفُ موظفٍ ، وألفٌ وثلاثُ موظفاتٍ
ألف : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم ، وهو مضاف 
موظف : مضاف إليه مجرور
ألف : معطوف على مرفوع  
ثلاث : معطوف على مرفوع وهو مضاف 
موظفات : مضاف إليه مجرور 

تخرَّجَ في قسم الحاسوب ألفان وسبعُ مئةٍ وأربَعَ عَشْرَةَ فتاةً
ألفان : فاعل مرفوع علامته الألف
سبع : معطوفة على مرفوع ، وهي مضافة 
 مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
أربع عشرة : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع بالعطف على مرفوع 
فتاة : تمييز منصوب  

تخرَّجَ في قسم الحاسوب ثلاثةُ آلافٍ وأربعُمئةٍ وسبعةٌ وعشرون شابا
 ثلاثة : فاعل مرفوع ، وهو مضاف 
آلاف : مضاف إليه مجرور
أربع : معطوف على مرفوع ، وهو مضاف
مئة : مضاف إليه 
سبعة : معطوف على مرفوع 
عشرون : معطوف على مرفوع 
شابا : تمييز منصوب 

عَدَدُ الطلابِ في كُليةِ الطِّبِّ خمسةُ آلافٍ وطالبٌ واحدٌ 
خمسة : خبر مرفوع وهو مضاف 
آلاف : مضاف إليه مجرور 
طالب : معطوف على مرفوع 
واحد : صفة مرفوعة   

عَدَدُ الطالباتِ في كُليةِ التمريضِ ستةُ آلافٍ وثلاثُمئةٍ وطالبتان اثنتان 
ستة : خبر مرفوع ، وهو مضاف 
آلاف : مضاف إليه مجرور
ثلاث : معطوف على مرفوع 
 مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
طالبتان : معطوف على مرفوع ، علامته الألف 
اثنتان : صفة مرفوعة   

تَقَدَّمَ لامتحانِ الشهادةِ الثانويةِ ثَلاثَةَ عَشَرَ الفاً وستةُ طلاب 
ثلاثةَ عشرَ : اسم مبني على الفتح ، في محل رفع فاعل 
ألفا : تمييز منصوب 
وستة : معطوف على ما محله الرفع 
طلاب : مضاف اليه مجرور  

تَقَدَّمَ لامتحانِ الشهادةِ الثانوية أحدَ عَشَرَ ألفاً ومئتان وثلاثُ طالباتٍ 
أحد عشر : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين في محل رفع فاعل
ألفا : تمييز منصوب 
ومئتان : معطوف على ما محله الرفع 
ثلاث : معطوف على مرفوع 
طالبات : مضاف إليه مجرور

بلغت أرقامُ السيارات عامَ الفٍ وتسعِمِئةٍ وخمسةٍ وتسعين أربعَ مئةِ ألفٍ ومئتين وتسعةً وتسعين  
ألف : مضاف إليه مجرور 
تسع : معطوف على مجرور 
مئة : معطوف على مجرور
خمسة : معطوف على مجرور علامته تنوين الكسر
تسعين : معطوف على مجرور علامته الياء
أربع : مفعول به منصوب للفعل (بلغ)
مئة : مضاف إليه وهو مضاف 
ألف : مضاف إليه مجرور 
مئتين : معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء 
تسعة : معطوفة على منصوب 
تسعين : معطوف على منصوب علامته الياء

كانت عائداتُ ضريبةِ المبيعاتِ هذا العام تسعَ مئةٍ وخمسةً وأربعين ألفاً ومئةً وسبعةَ عَشَرَ ديناراً
تسع : خبر كان منصوب وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
خمسة : معطوف على منصوب (تسع)
أربعين : معطوف على منصوب (تسع)
ألفا : تمييز منصوب
مئة : معطوف على منصوب
سبعة عشر : اسم مبني على فتح الجزيئين في محل نصب معطوف على منصوب. 
ديناراً : تمييز منصوب

وحصلت دائرة الأراضي في شهر واحد على عائداتٍ قَدرُها ثلاثُ مئةِ ألف ٍوأرْبعُ مئةٍ واثنا عَشَرَ ألفاً وستُ مئةٍ وديناران 
ثلاث : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وهو مضاف
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور/وهو مضاف 
ألف : مضاف إليه مجرور
أربع : معطوف على مرفوع ، وهو مضاف 
اثنا عشر : معطوف على مرفوع علامته الألف في الجزء الأول ، والجزء الثاني مبني على الفتح 
ألفا : تمييز منصوب 
ست : معطوف على مرفوع .
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور 
ديناران : معطوف على مرفوع – علامته الألف لأنه مثنى .  

الخلاصة

1- لاحظنا من خلال الوظيفة النحوية لهذه الفئة أنها وقعت مبتدأ وخبراً ومفعولاً به وخبراً لكان ومجرورة بحرف الجر وبالإضافة شأنها شأن الأسماء المعربة الأخرى ، ما عدا ما كان في جملتها من الأعداد المبنية على فتح الجزئين .
2- كذلك لاحظنا أن لفظة (ألف) ترد مفردة ومثناه ومجموعة حسب دلالتها في الجملة ، وان اللفظة مذكرة دائما .
3- أما من حيث تذكير وتأنيث الأعداد الواقعة في جملتها ، فتراعى فيها أحكام التذكير والتأنيث المعروفة في الفئات السابقة .
4- أما ما يتعلق بإعراب الاسم الواقع بعدها مباشرة ، فيكون معدودها مجرورا بالإضافة إن لم يعطف عليها وعلى الأرقام الواردة بعدها ، أما إذا عطف عليها أرقام أخرى – عدد أو اكثر – فإن الذي يقرر حركة المعدود هو الرقم الأخيرفي الجملة مثل :
ثَمَنُ الحاسوبِ الفٌ وأربعُ مِئةٍ وتسعةُ دنانيرَ
ثَمَنُ السيارةِ الجديدةِ ستةَ عَشرَ ألفاً وخمسُ مئةٍ ، وخمسون ديناراً .

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم اني لا أسالك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه 

علي العموم الموضوع جميل بيفكرني بقل ولا تقل
قل زجاجه ولا تقل أزازة 
قل باذنجان ولا تقل بتنجان
قل ملعقه ولا تقل معلقه 

ومش مهم تقولها المهم تاكلها 
الهاكونااااااا مطاطا تيمون و بمومبا 


مشكورة بنت النيل علي الموضوع الرائع لغتنا العربيه :100:

----------


## بنت النيل

الأخ ابن البلد

كويس ان الموضوع بيفكرك بحاجة مفيدة زي قل ولا تقل
ومش بيفكرك بإعلانات السمنة والزبادي

يارب بس يكون موضوع مفيد  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن البلد

بنت النيل أنت زعلتي ولا أيه
أنا بهرج بجد  ::(: 
علي العموم أنا آسف
أنا حبيت أضيف معلمة جديدة بطريقه ساخره شوية 
أنا آسف مرة تانيه 
اني اكون ضايقتك

----------


## بنت النيل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *بنت النيل أنت زعلتي ولا أيه
> أنا بهرج بجد 
> علي العموم أنا آسف
> أنا حبيت أضيف معلمة جديدة بطريقه ساخره شوية 
> أنا آسف مرة تانيه 
> اني اكون ضايقتك*


مرحبا ابن البلد

انا مااتضايقتش ولا حاجة

انا بس رديت عليك

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

الفئة الثامنة : مليون ومليار ، نقول :

1- تنتجُ بعضُ دولِ منظمةِ أوبِكْ اربعةَ ملايينَ ومئتين وخمسةً وعشرين ألفَ برميلٍ في الأسبوع 
2- وتنتج دولٌ أخرى عَشْرَةَ ملايينَ وسبعَ مئةٍ وواحداً وعشرين الفاً وثلاثَمئةٍ وبرميلاً واحداً 
3- يبلغُ عَددُ العمالِ العاملين في إحدى شركاتِ انتاجِ السياراتِ مليوني عاملٍ 
4- عددُ سكانِّ الجمهوريةِ العربيةِ السوريةِ تسعةَ عَشَرَ مليونَ نسمةٍ
5- عددُ سكانِ الصّين مليارٌ وأربعُ مئةِ الفِ ألفِ (مليونُ) نسمةٍ 
6- بينما يبلغ عددُ سكان قطر آخرَ أكثرَ من تسعةَ عَشَرَ مليونا 
7- بينما يقترب عددُ سكانِ العالَمِ من ثلاثةِ ملياراتِ نسمةٍ
8- يبلغُ عددُ سُكّانِ القُطْرِ ثلاثةَ ملايينِ نسمةٍ 
9- اشترى المثريُّ القصرَ بمليونِ دينارٍ

من حيث الوظيفة النحوية :-

اشترى المثريُّ القصرَ بمليونِ دينارٍ 
بمليون : مليون اسم مجرور بحرف الجر علامته الكسرة ، وهو مضاف .
دينار : مضاف إليه مجرور .

يبلغُ عَددُ العمالِ العاملين في إحدى شركاتِ انتاجِ السياراتِ مليوني عاملٍ 
مليوني : مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء لانه مثنى ، وهو مضاف وقد حذفت منه النون لهذا السبب .
عامل : مضاف إليه مجرور

يبلغُ عددُ سُكّانِ القُطْرِ ثلاثةَ ملايينِ نسمةٍ
ثلاثة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف 
ملايين : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة ، وهو مضاف 
نسمة : مضاف إليه مجرور
بينما يبلغ عددُ سكان قطر آخرَ أكثرَ من  تسعةَ عَشَرَ مليونا 
تسعة عشر : اسم مبني على فتح الجزئين ، في محل جر (بمن) 
مليونا : تمييز منصوب 

تنتجُ بعضُ دولِ منظمةِ أوبِكْ اربعةَ ملايينَ ومئتين وخمسةً وعشرين ألفَ برميلٍ في الأسبوع 
أربعة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف 
ملايين : مضاف اليه مجرور علامته الفتحة لانه ممنوع من الصرف 
ومئتين : اسم معطوف بالنصب على (أربعة)
وخمسة : اسم معطوف بالنصب 
وعشرين : اسم معطوف بالنصب 
ألف : تمييز منصوب لـِ (عشرين) وهو مضاف 
برميل مضاف إليه مجرور

وتنتج دولٌ أخرى عَشْرَةَ ملايينَ وسبعَ مئةٍ وواحداً وعشرين الفاً وثلاثَمئةٍ وبرميلاً واحداً 
عشرة : مفعول به منصوب ، وهو مضاف 
ملايين : مضاف إليه مجرور بالفتحة 
وسبع : اسم معطوف بالنصب على (عشرة) ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور 
وواحداً : اسم معطوف على منصوب 
وعشرين : اسم معطوف على منصوب 
ألفاً : تمييز منصوب لـِ (عشرين)
وثلاث : اسم معطوف على منصوب ، وهو مضاف 
مئة : مضاف إليه مجرور
وبرميلا : اسم معطوف على منصوب 
واحداً : صفة منصوبة 

عددُ سكانِ الصّين مليارٌ وأربعُ مئةِ الفِ ألفِ (مليونِ) نسمةٍ 
مليار      : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
وأربع     : اسم معطوف على مرفوع وهو مضاف 
مئة        : مضاف إليه مجرور
ألف       : مضاف إليه مجرور
ألف       : توكيد لفظي لمجرور
مليون     : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة ، وهو مضاف 
نسمة      : مضاف إليه مجرور

بينما يقترب عددُ سكانِ العالَمِ من ثلاثةِ ملياراتِ نسمةٍ
ثلاثةَ     : اسم مجرور علامته الكسرة وهو مضاف 
مليارات  : مضاف إليه مجرور وهو مضاف
نسمة     : مضاف إليه مجرور

الخلاصة

1- لاحظنا أن هذه الفئة من الأعداد من حيث الوظيفة النحوية ينطبق عليها ما انطبق على الفئات الأخرى ، أي أن لها ولغيرها من الألفاظ الواقعة في جملتها وظيفة نحوية معينة : حيث تكون مرفوعة أو منصوبة أو مجرورة ، أو مبنية   – في الأعداد المبنية على فتح الجزئين -
2- وان ألفاظها تكون مفردة ومثناة ومجموعة ، وأنها مذكرة سواء أكان
 المعدود مذكرا أم مؤنثا .
3- وان قواعد استخدام العدد في الفئات السابقة قد روعيت في لفظ هذه الفئة ولفظ الأعداد الأخرى الواردة في جملتها من حيث التذكير والتأنيث .
4- وان القواعد التي انطبقت على المعدود الواقع بعدها مباشرة أو الواقع
 في آخر جملتها هي ذاتها التي تنطبق على فئة المئات والألوف .

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب الحمد لله 
 :: 
:100:

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

العدد الترتيبي :-

وهو ما يستعمل ليدل على ترتيب معين ، ويصاغ من العدد (واحد) على(الاول) لبيان ترتيب المذكر ، وعلى (الاولى) لبيان ترتيب المؤنث ، مثل :
شاهدتُ البرنامجَ الاوّلَ في القناةِ الاولى 
- ويصاغ من الاعداد 2 – 10 على وزن (فاعل) و(فاعلة) مثل :
وصلَ المتسابقُ الثاني في الساعةِ الثالثةِ بعد الظُّهر
وصلت المتسابقةُ الثانيةُ في الساعةِ الثانيةِ وعَشْرِ دقائقَ
لم أرهُ مُنذُ اليوم الثامنِ من الشهرِ التاسعِ
انقضتْ الليلةُ العاشرةُ من الشَّهر

- ويصاغ من الاعداد المركبة 11- 19 على وزن فاعل وفاعله من الجزء الاول من العدد . مثل :
قرأتُ البابَ الحاديَ عشر من الموسوعة 
قرأت الصفحةَ الحاديةَ عَشْرَةَ من الكتاب
وُلِدَ الطفلُ في الشهرِ الثاني عَشَرَ
وُلِدتْ الطفلةُ في الليلة الثانيةِ عَشْرَة 
استضافتْ عمانُ الدورةَ الرياضيةَ العربيةَ الثامنَةَ عَشْرَةَ
رَعَتْ دولةُ الاماراتِ العربيةِ سباقَ الفروسيةِ التاسعَ عَشَرَ

- ويصاغ من العقود على لفظ العقد مسبوقاً بأل التعريف ، مثل : 
الفصل الثلاثون من الكتاب مُترجَمٌ 
العدد الخمسون من مجلة الاداب عدد قيّمٌ
اعتمد المحامي على المادة الأربعين من الدستور في تبرئة المتهم 

- أما الأعداد المعطوفة ، فيصاغ العدد الترتيبي من الجزء الأول منه على وزن فاعل وفاعلة ، مثل : 
الإعلاناتُ التجاريةُ منشورةٌ في الصفحةِ الثالثةِ والعشرين من الصحيفة 
أما أخبارُ الرياضةِ ففي الصفحة الثامنةِ والثلاثين

الخلاصة

نلاحظ أن العدد الترتيبي يطابق في جميع الأحوال المعدود في التذكير والتأنيث. 
-  وإن إعراب العدد الترتيبي يختلف باختلاف موقعه من الكلام .
- تظل الأعداد المبنية على فتح الجزئين 11 و 13 – 19 مبنية كما في الأعداد غير الدالة على الترتيب .
- يبقى العدد الترتيبي (الثاني عشر والثانية عشرة) معرباً في جزءه الأول إعراب المثنى ، ومبنياً في جزءه الثاني على الفتح .
- أما الفاظ العقود والمئة والألف والمليون فتظل على هيئتها مع إضافة أل التعريف قبلها : العشرون ، التسعون ، المئةُ ، الألفُ ،  المليونُ .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

ماشاء الله اختي العزيزة ماشاء الله ...
موضوع مفيد  جدا جعل الله جهدك هذا في ميزان حسناتك... ::rolleyes:: 

وان باستفيد جدا من كل ماتطرحينه خاصة اني اعشق لغة القران الكريم,,وتغربت قبل ان ادرسها بالتفصيل...

جزااك الله جنة الفردوس اختي العزيزة ::

----------


## مصراوى

جهد أكبر من أن تقدره الكلمات 
تحياتى الصادقة

----------


## بنت النيل

الاخت المسلمة الفخورة
الاخ مصراوي

شكرا لكم يااعزائي وربنا يديم الود والمعروف ونستفيد جميعا من وجودنا مع بعض

وفي انتظار اقتراحاتكم وأي اسئلة تريدون طرحها 

دروس العدد قاربت على الانتهاء وسندخل في درس جديد  :: 

اي خدمة  ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

ربنا يعينك لتقديم كل ماهو مفيد ونستفيد من بعض...
متنسيش سؤالي اختي:D
وياريت ناخذها خطوة خطوة من البداية علشان اللي عارف يثبت عنده واللي مش عارف يتعلم ::o:

----------


## بنت النيل

اختى المسلمة الفخورة
ماتخافيش
مش ناسية سؤالك
ح اجاوبك عليه بعد باقي العدد ... ودروس العدد ستنتهي اليوم بإذن الله 

تحت امرك  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع العدد

كنايات الأعداد 

هي كلمات وليست أعداداً - تستعمل للدلالة على العدد دون التصريح بتحديد مقداره بدقة- وتسمى كنايات العدد ، وقد يكون السبب في استعمالها هو المبالغة ، أو إكبار العمل عن الإحصاء ، أو ربما كان الغرض من استخدامها هو إظهار الدهشة والاستغراب من أمر تُذكر معه ومن هذه الألفاظ : كم وكأين . 
1- كم ، وهي نوعان : استفهامية وخبرية 
* كم الاستفهامية : وتستعمل للسؤال عن عدد غير معروف للسامع ، ويريد بوساطتها أن يُحدّد له السامعُ العَدَدَ الذي يسأل عنه . 

نقول :

كَمْ مصنعاً في المنطقة 
كَم : اسم استفهام مبني على السكون في محل رفع خبر مقدم
مصنعاً : تمييز منصوب
في المنطقة : شبه جملة في محل رفع خبر 

كَمْ قرشاً صَرفت 
كَمْ : اسم استفهام مبني على السكون في نصب مفعول به   
قرشاً : تمييز منصوب
صرفت : فعل وفاعل 

بكَمْ ديناراً يُباع كيلو الجوز 
بكم : كم اسم مبني على السكون في محل جر بالباء   
ديناراً : تمييز منصوب ويجوز أن تكون مجرورة بالإضافة    
يباع : فعل مضارع مجهول فاعله
كيلو : نائب فاعل مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على آخره . وهو مضاف 

عيادة كم طبيباً زُرْتَ 
عيادة : مبتدأ مرفوع ، وهو مضاف
كم : اسم مبني في محل جر بالإضافة
طبيباً : تمييز منصوب 

كَمْ ساعةً غبت هذا الفصل
كم : اسم مبني في محل نصب ظرف
ساعة : تمييز منصوب
غبت : فعل وفاعل
هذا : اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب بحذف حرف الجر 
الفصل : بدل من منصوب 

* كَمْ الخبرية : وهي تكون بمعنى (كثير) ، ويخبر بها عن عدد كثير ولكنه غير محدد ، 
وهي لا تحتاج إلى جواب ، لأنه المتكلم بها يُخبِرُ ولا يَسَألُ . 

نقول : 

كم طالبٍ علََّمتُ : أي علمت كثيراً من الطلاب 
والاسم الذي يليها يكون اسما مجروراً بالإضافة أو مجروراً ب(مِنْ) مثل :
 كم من كتابٍ قرأتُ ! 
ومثل : كم مسؤولٍ احترمتُ !
كم دروسٍ تعلمتُ من الحياة


كم طالبٍ علمت 
كم : اسم مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به 
طالب : مضاف إليه مجرور
علمت : فعل وفاعل

كم من كتاب قرأت
كم : اسم مبني في محل نصب مفعول به
من كتاب : شبه جملة جار ومجرور


- كأين : وهي تعني معنى كم الخبرية ، ويخبر بها – مثلها – عن عدد كثير غير محدود وهي كذلك لا تحتاج إلى إجابة نقول :
كأين مِنْ مُشَرّدٍ تَركتْ الحربُ 
كأين من اختراعٍ أضرَّ البشريةَ 
ومثل قوله تعالى " كأينْ من دابةٍ لا تحملُ رزقَها ، اللهُ يرزُقها "


كأين مِنْ مُشَرّدٍ تَركتْ الحربُ 
كأين : اسم مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به 
من مشرد : شبه جملة متعلقة بكأين 
تركت : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح
الحرب : فاعل مرفوع

كأين من اختراعْ أضرّ بالبشريةَ 
كأين : اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ
من اختراع : جار ومجرور
أضر : فعل ماض وفاعله مستتر
البشرية : مفعول به منصوب


  ومثل قوله تعالى " كأينْ من دابةٍ لا تحملُ رزقَها ، اللهُ يرزُقها "   
كأين : اسم مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ
من دابة : جار ومجرور
لا : حرف نفي مبني على السكون
تحمل : فعل مضارع مرفوع – وفاعله مستتر تقديره هي 
رزق : مفعول به منصوب – وهو مضاف . 
ها : في محل جر بالإضافة
الله : لفظ الجلالة مبتدأ مرفوع 
يرزق : فعل مضارع مرفوع – فاعله مستتر يعود إلى لفظ  الجلالة  
ها : في محل نصب مفعول به ، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل والمفعول به في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ  


تعريف العدد بـِ (أل) التعريف

مثلما تلحق (أل) التعريف بعض الأسماء لتفرقها عن النكرة ، فإن بعض الأعداد تلحقها أل التعريف لتفيد تحديدها وتفريقها عن غيرها ، فنقول  :
اشتريت بالدينارِ الواحدِ هذه الأشياءَ العَشْرَةَ . 
ومثل : الأعلامُ الثلاثةُ مرفوعةٌ 


وفيما يلي بيان لدخول (أل) التعريف على العدد

1-العدد المفرد – غير المركب – المضاف : إذ أردنا تخصيص الحديث عن الأعداد المفردة المضافة ، فإن (أل) التعريف تدخل على المضاف إليه ،
مثل : 

* اشتريتُ الكتابَ بأربعةِ الدنانيرِ               * اشتريتُ الكتابَ بخمسِ الليراتِ  
* اشتركتُ مع ثمانيةِ الطُّلابِ                  * اشتركت مع ثماني الطالباتِ
* أُكْرِمَ تسعةُ المتفوقين                        * أُكرِمتْ عَشْرُ المتفوقاتِ 
* شاهدتُ سبعةَ الأفلامِ                        * شاهدت ثلاثَ المبارياتِ 

2- العدد المركب غير المعطوف ، عند تعريف هذا العدد بأل التعريف،فإننا ندخلها على الجزء الأول من العدد ،

مثل: 

* هنأتُ الثلاثةَ عَشَرَ متفوقاً هنّأتُ الثلاثَ عَشْرَةَ متفوقة
* بعتُ الثمانيةَ عَشَرَ دونماً                     * بعتُ الثماني عَشْرَة أونصةٌ من الذهب
* استعنتُ بالأربعةَ عَشَر بحثاً                  * استعنت بالستَّ عَشْرَةْ روايةً
* زارنا الاثنا عَشَرَ سائحا                      * زارتنا الاثنتا عَشْرَةَ سائحةْ
* قابلت الأحدَ عَشَرَ فائزاً                       * قابلت الإحدى عَشْرَةَ فائزة


3 - تعريف أعداد العقود ، إذا كان العدد المراد تعريفُه من أعداد العقود ، فإن ( ال ) التعريف تدخلُ على العددِ مباشرةً ،

مثل :

ساهمَ العشرونَ سباحاً في تمثيلِ العربِ في إيطاليا.
اسْتبدَلتُ الثمانين ريالاً بستةَ عشرَ ديناراً.
استعَنتُ بالثلاثين شريطاً مرئياً من أجلِ التَّعرُّفِ على تطورِ المصانع في القُطرِ.
شاركَتْ الأربعون فَتاةً في توزيع الهدايا على المسنين.
أَعدتْ الكلِّيةُ السبعين طالبةً للاهتمامِ بتربيةِ ذوي الحاجاتِ الخاصةِ.
وُزِّعَتْ المعلماتُ الخمسون المتدرباتُ على الستين مدرسة.ً

4- العدد المركب المعطوف ، عند تعريف هذا العدد (بأل) التعريف ، فإننا نعرف جزئية معا ، 
فنقول :

اشتريتُ الخمسةَ والعشرين كتاباً              اشتريتُ الستَّ والعشرين مجلةً
نجح الستةُ والثلاثون متقدِّماً                نَجَحَتْ الثماني والأربعون متقدمةً
أمضيتُ في المصيفِ الاثنين والخمسين يوما 
أمضيتُ في المصيف الاثنتين والثلاثين ليلةً
تقاعد بعدَ الثلاثةِ والثلاثين عاماً المحددةَ للتقاعد 
وتقاعدتْ بعد الثلاثِ والثلاثين سنةً المحددةَ .


قراءة الأعداد - الأرقام - المركبة

نقرأ الأرقام في الجملة : 

ولد الغلام في 25/6/1996 الخامس والعشرين من الشهر السادس عام ألف وتسعمئة وستة وتسعين / سنة ألف وتسعمئة وست وتسعين .

وربما قُرئتْ السنة 1969 على النحو التالي سنة تسع وستين وتسعمئة وألف / عام تسعة وستين وتسعمئة وألف.

ونقرأ :

- سقطت بغداد في يد المغول عام 1258م ، 656 هجرية 
عام ألف ومئتين وثمانية وخمسين م
سنة ألف ومئتين وثمان وخمسين م
عام ست مئة وستة وخمسين هـ
سنة ست مئة وستٍ وخمسين هـ

- أسست الجامعة الأردنية عام 1962 م
عام ألفٍ وتسعمئةٍ واثني وستين 
سنة ألفْ وتسعمئةٍ واثنتين وستين 

- احتلت اسرائيل فلسطين كاملة في 7 / 6 / 1967في اليوم السابع من الشهر السادس (حزيران) عامَ ألفٍ وتسعمئة وسبعة وستين 
وسنةَ ألفٍ وتسعمئةٍ وسبعٍ وستين 

- تجري الألعاب الأولمبية في بكين عاصمة الصين عام 2008 
عام ألفين وثمانية 
سنة ألفين وثماني - وثمانٍ

----------


## بنت النيل

الاخوة والاخوات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودة لدروس اللغة العربية وسنبدا من الجملة الاسمية وركنيها حتى تكون الدروس مرتبة وتكون اسهل في التصفح والمتابعة ... واذا كان لديكم اية ملاحظات فبرجاء التكرم بطرحها حتى نتلافى اية أخطاء قد تجعل من الدروس مادة صعبة او مملة  :: 

والاخت المسلمة الفخورة 

لم انسى سؤالك لاتخافي ... فقط احببت ان تسير الدروس بالترتيب ولو وجدت الترتيب سيضايق سأغيره تبعا لاستفساراتكم جميعا  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

الجملة الإسمية وركناها

مقدمة

مفهوم الجملة : 
الجملة هي وحدة كلامية تؤدي معنى مفهوما .

نوعا الجملة : 
الجملة الفعلية : وهي التي تبدأ بالفعل لفظا وتقديرا مثل : يقطف المزارعون ثمارَ الزيتونِ ، ومثل : خيراً فعلت
الجملة الاسمية : وهي التي تبدأ بالاسم لفظا وتقديرا مثل : المطرُ نازلٌ . ومثل : ظلَّ المطرُ نازلاً، وانّ المطرَ نازلٌ .

ركنا الجملة الاسمية : 
يشكل المبتدأ والخبر الركنين الرئيسين للجملة الاسمية : فهما اسمان تتألف منهما جملةٌ مفيدةٌ .
فالمبتدأ هو الاسم الذي نُخبرُ عنه ، أو الاسم المتَحدَّثِ عنه .
والخبر هو الاسم الذي نخبر به عن المبتدأ ، أو الاسم المخبر به . 

دعونا نقرأ الجمل التالية: 
* العلمُ متقدِم   
                      *الناسُ أجناسٌ                      
   *الايامُ دولٌ
*الاسعارُ مرتفعةٌ           
          *العدلُ اساسُ الملكِ          
           *الرياضةُ مفيدةٌ 

نلاحظ أن كل جملة منها تؤدي معنى مفهوما ، وان كل جملة منها تبدأ بذكر الاسم لفظا وتقديرا .  وان الجمل السابقة تتكون من عنصرين أساسيين هما المبتدأ – الذي بدأنا الجملة بذكره – ثم الخبر الذي ذُكر بعده ، ليؤدي وجودهما معا معنىً يفهمه القارئ أو السامع .

----------


## ابن البلد

يالهوتيييييي :confused:

مش فاهم حاجه 


بس علي العموم مجهود جبار 
مشكورة عليه اوي أوي يا بنت النيل

بارك الله فيكي وجعله في ميزان حساناتك 
من علمني حرفا صيرت له عبدا 
مشكورة سيدتي :D

----------


## بنت النيل

مش فاهم ايه بس ياابن البلد  :: 

طيب قول على جنب كده ومن غير ماحدياخد باله ... ايه اللى مش فاهمة وانا اقوله بطريقة تانية  :;): 

وتسلم ياعم على تشريفك لنا بالحضور  ::

----------


## lina

الفكرة حلوة اوي,, احييكي على الموضوع الجميل ده  :: 

حضري نفسك.. هذاكر شوية وابعتلك سؤالاتي ههههه  :;): 

اختك
لينا

----------


## بنت النيل

أحوال المبتدأ

الأصل في المبتدأ أن يكون اسما مَعْرِفَةً – معروفا – مرفوعا مثل : اللهُ كريمٌ

والمبتدأ لا يكون إلا كلمة واحدة – ليس جملة ولا شبه جملة ـ ويكون مرفوعا أو في  محل رفع .

مثل : المطرُ غزيرٌ        ،         هما موافقان 
ومثل : أنتِ جادةٌ          ،         ونحنُ مرهقون 

المطرُ غزيرٌ 
المطر : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة 
غزير : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 

هما موافقان 
هما : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ
موافقان : خبر مرفوع علامته الألف لأنه مثنى 

أنت جادةٌ
أنت : ضميرمبني على الكسر ، في محل رفع مبتدأ
جادة : خبر مرفوع ، علامته تنوين الضم 

نحنُ مرهقون 
نحن : ضمير مبني على الضم في محل رفع مبتدأ
مرهقون : خبر مرفوع علامته الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم 

المبتدأ مرفوع دائما وقد يجر بحرف جر زائد مثل :

(من) : ما عندي من أحد = ما عندي أحدٌ .
ما عندي من أحد
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون 
عند : ظرف زمان منصوب بفتحة مقدرة على آخره – وهو مضاف 
ي : في محل جر بالإضافة – شبه الجملة الظرفية في محل رفع خبر 
من : حرف جر زائد 
أحد : اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا على انه مبتدأ

الباء: بحسبِكَ دراهمُ = حسبُكَ دراهمُ .  (حسبُكَ : كافيك) 
بحسبِكَ دراهمُ 
ب : حرف جر زائد 
حسب : اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا على انه مبتدأ – وهو مضاف 
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة 
دراهم : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة

(رب) : رُبَّ مُتَهَمٍ بريءٌ = المتهمُ بريءٌ
رُبَّ مُتَهَمٍ بريءٌ 
رب : حرف جر زائد 
متهم : اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا ، مبتدأ
بريء : خبر مرفوع 


أنتظروا البقية

----------


## بنت النيل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : lina_ 
> *الفكرة حلوة اوي,, احييكي على الموضوع الجميل ده 
> 
> حضري نفسك.. هذاكر شوية وابعتلك سؤالاتي ههههه 
> 
> اختك
> لينا*


منورة يالينا  :: 

يعني ناوية تذاكري الاول علشان تزنقيني بالاسئلة ياعفريتة  :3: 

ماشي ياستي

تحت امرك  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

شكل المبتدأ :

ذكرنا أن المبتدأ يكون كلمة واحدة – ليس جملة ولا شبه جملة – ويكون مرفوعا أو في محل رفع وهذه صوره :

أ) مثل : اللهُ كريمٌ .
الله (لفظ الجلالة) : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة 
كريمٌ : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 

ب) ومثل : أنت صادقٌ
أنت : ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل رفع مبتدأ
صادق : خبر مرفوع 

جـ) ومثل : هذهِ فتاةٌ
هذه : اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل رفع مبتدأ
فتاة : خبر مرفوع 

د) ومثل : أيُّ الموظفين انشطُ ؟
أي : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة وهو مضاف 
الموظفين : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الياء لانه مثنى 
انشط : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة 

هـ) ومثل : الذي جاءَ سامرٌ 
الذي : اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ
جاء : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ، وفاعله مستتر فيه  والجملة لا محل لها - صلة الموصول - 
سامر : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة 

و) ومثل : أنْ تقتصِدَ انفعُ لك 
أن : حرف نصب مبني على السكون 
تقتصد : فعل مضارع منصوب علامته الفتحة وفاعله مستتر فيه والمصدر من ان والفعل المضارع المؤول – المقدر – (اقتصادك) يقع مبتدأ 
انفع : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة 


- نلاحظ أن المبتدأ وقع في الجملة (أ) اسما صريحاً مرفوعا 
وفي الجملة (ب) وقع المبتدأ ضميرا مبنيا في محل رفع 
وفي الجملة (جـ) وقع المبتدأ اسم إشارة مبنيا في محل رفع 
وفي الجملة (د) وقع المبتدأ اسم استفهام مرفوعا 
وفي الجملة (هـ) وقع المبتدأ اسما موصولا مبنيا في محل رفع 
وفي الجملة (و) وقع المبتدأ مصدرا ، اسما مرفوعا 


وللحديث بقية

----------


## ابن البلد

المشكلة مش في الشرح يا بنت النيل 
المشكلة في أنا 
أنا اللي مبفهمش النحو ولا أي جرامر سواء عربي أو إنجليزي او حتى فرنساوي 

كلميني في الرياضه وأنا تلاقيني لبلب ههههه 

:143:

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::  ما شاء الله عليكي بنت النيل .. فعلا مجهود جبار .. 
تستحقي عليه الشكر ..  ::  بارك الله فيكي ..  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

الاخ ابن البلد
معلش بقى خيرها في غيرها

ركز بس معانا وانت ح تلاقي نفسك فريرة :D

العزيزة ميس فيرجو 

شكرا لك عزيزتي واتمني الموضوع يكون مفيد لك وللاعزاء الاعضاء  ::

----------


## بنت النيل

المبتدأ النكرة 

 ذكرنا أن الأصل في المبتدأ أن يكون اسما معروفا إذا لا معنى للحديث عن مجهول ، 
ولكن قد يأتي المبتدأ نكرة وذلك في أحوال مخصوصة يكون فيها قريبا من المعرفة ويفيد مع الخبر معنى مفيداً مفهوما، وذلك في المواقع التالية :

إذا أُضيفت النكرة  مثلُ : 
رجلُ أعمالٍ قادمٌ .

إذا وصفت النكرة   مثلُ :
مطرٌ غزيرٌ نازلٌ .
إذا تَقَدَّم على النكرة الخبرُ وهو شبهُ جملةٍ   مثلُ : عندي ضيفٌ ولَكَ تهنِئَةُ 

حيث تعرب  :
عند : ظرف منصوب والياء في محل جر بالإضافة وشبه الجملة في محل رفع خبر مقدم .
لك : جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم .
تهنئة : مبتدأ – مؤخر – مرفوع

إذا سبقت النكرة بنفي أو استفهام   مثلُ :
ما أحدٌ سافرَ 
 ما أحدٌ سافر
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون 
أحد : مبتدأ نكرة مرفوع، جاز الابتداء به لأنه مسبوق بما النافية .
سافرَ : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح وفاعله مستتر فيه ، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في 
محل رفع خبر .

هل أحدٌ في الساحة
هل : حرف استفهام مبني على السكون 
أحد : مبتدأ نكرة مرفوع جاز الابتداء به لأنه مسبوق باستفهام
في الساحة : شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر 

أن يكونَ المبتدأُ كلمةً منَ الكلماتِ الدالةِ على عمومِ الجنس 
مثلُ : 
كلٌ لهُ قانتون.

أن يكونَ المبتدأُ كلمةً دالةً على الدَّعاء مثل : 
رحمةٌ لك، ومثل :  وَيلٌ للمطففين.
أن يقعَ المبتدأُ بعدَ (لولا) مثل :
 لولا إهمالٌ لأفلحَ .

إذا كانَ المبتدأُ عامِلاً فيما بعده مثل : 
إطعامٌ مسكيناً حسنةٌ 

يعدد النحويون المواطن التي يجوز فيها الابتداء بالنكرة والتي تزيد على عشرين موطنا ولكنهم يرون انه يجوز الابتداء بالنكرة إذا أدت مع الخبر معنىً مفيداً أي أن تكون النكرة مفيدة وعندئذ يجوز أن تكون مبتدأً

----------


## بنت النيل

تابع - أحوال المبتدأ

المعرفة والنكرة :-               

الاسم من حيث تحديد شخصه نوعان "معرفة ونكرة
فالمعرفة : ما دل على مسمى محدد يحدد هوية شخص أو غيره . 
مثل : سعيد وبيروت وأنت

والنكرة : ما دل على مسمى شائع – بحيث يصلح ليدل على كل أنواع الجنس أو النوع .
مثل : ولد ، بيت ، مدينة ، نهر وغيرها 

وتُحصر أسماء المعرفة بأنواع "سبعة" هي :  

اسم العلم : وهو الاسم الذي يدل على اسم مسمى شخص أو شيء معين فيسمى 
الشخص أو الشيء به ، ومنه أسماء الأعلام والبلدان والدول والقبائل والأنهار والبحار 
والجبال وغيرها ، مثل : مَيّ وسعاد وسعد ، سوريا وأميركا وتميم ودجلة ، وأوراس وغيرها.

الاسم المعرّف بـِ (أل) التعريف ، مثل : المدرسة ، الرجل ، الجبل وغيرها .

الاسم المعرّف بالإضافة ، وهو كل اسم نكرة قبل إضافته إلى واحد من المعارف ، 
مثل : هذا بيتي ، هذا بيتُ خالدٍ ، زُرتُ بيت هذه البنت ، زُرتُ بيت الذي تعرفه ، 
زُرتُ بيت الرجل .
فكلمة (بيت) كانت نكرة قبل إضافتها ، وبعد الإضافة صار معروفا صاحبه فاكتسب 
التعريف منه .

الضمائر : وهي أسماء تُذكر لتدل على اسم مُسمى معلوم عند السامع ، اختصارا 
لتكرار ذكر الاسم ، مثل : هو ، أنت ، هي ، هن ... الخ .

الأسماء الموصولة : وهي تدل على شخص أو شيء معين ، بواسطة جملة تذكر بعدها 
تكمل المعنى ، مثل : التي سافرت مريمُ ، واللذان شاركا في السباق أخوان ، ونَجَحَ مَنْ صَبَرَ .

أسماء الإشارة : وهي ما يدل على شخص – شيء – معين ، بواسطة الإشارة الحسية 
إليه باليد أو غيرها ، إن كان موجودا ، مثل : هذه بضاعة . أو بإشارة معنوية إن كان  المشار إليه من الأشياء المعنوية ، مثل هذا ظُلْمٌ .

المنادى المقصود بالنداء ، وهو اسم نكرة قبل النداء ، وقد تم تعريفه عن طريق النداء ،
مثل : يا رجلُ ، يا بائعُ ، يا سائقُ ، إن كنت تقصد رجلا بذاته أو بائعا معينًا يمر أمامك ،  أو سائقا واقفا في مكان ما .

 أما إذا كان المنادى معرفة مثل يا سعيدٌ ، ويا خليلُ ، فالاسمان معرفتان من غير 
واسطة النداء . وهما ليسا من باب النكرة المقصودة بل من باب أسماء الأعلام – الأشخاص

----------


## بنت النيل

أشكال الخبر 

الأصل في الخبر أن يكون اسما مفردا مرفوعا ليس جملة ولا شبه جملة .
مثل : *العلمُ نافعٌ         *الصبرُ طيِّبٌ                *اللهُ كريمٌ

وقد يكون اسما مفردا مجرورا بالباء الزائدة  
مثل : 
ما سعيدٌ بحاضرٍ .
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون 
سعيد : مبتدأ مرفوع 
بحاضر : الباء حرف جر زائد
حاضر : اسم مجرور لفظا مرفوع محلا على انه خبر 

ويكون الخبر جملة اسمية 
مثل : 
سميرةُ أخلاقُها حميدةٌ .
سميرة : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة . 
أخلاق : مبتدأ ثان مرفوع وهو مضاف . الهاء : في محل جر بالإضافة 
حميدة : خبر المبتدأ الثاني مرفوع . والجملة من المبتدأ الثاني وخبره في محل رفع 
خبر المبتدأ الأول سميرة .

ومثل : *عمَّانُ جِبالُها كثيرةٌ                   *العاملُ همتُه عاليةٌ
        *الأرضُ حركتُها مستمرةٌ              *البُرتُقالُ لونُهُ اصفرُ

ويكون الخبر جملة فعلية
 مثل :
السائق يقف على الإشارة .
يقف : فعل مضارع وفاعله مستتر فيه .
 والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ : السائق .

ومثل : *الطفلُ استيقظَ                         *المسافرُ عادَ
        *المزارِعُ قلَّمَ الأشجارَ                 *الماءُ يغلي

ويكون الخبر شبه جملة (ظرفا أو جارا ومجرورا) 
مثل : الهاتِفُ فوقَ الطاولةِ
الهاتف : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة 
فوق : ظرف زمان منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف 
الطاولة : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الكسرة ، والمضاف إليه – شبه الجملة – في 
محل رفع خبر


ومثل : العِلمُ في الصدورِ 
في الصدور : جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر .

ومثل : أنت بخير
أنت : ضمير مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ .
بخير : جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر .

قد يكون للمبتدأ الواحد أكثر من خبر 
مثل : 
العقاد شاعرُ كاتبٌ مفكرٌ .
العقاد : مبتدأ مرفوع 
شاعر : خبر مرفوع 
كاتب : خبر مرفوع 
مفكر : خبر مرفوع

----------


## اسامة يس

لا شكر  ولا اطراء يوفي لك حقك ومجهودك الرائع اختي الفاضلة بنت النيل ...
حقيقة تعجز اللغة التي تملكين ناصيتها عن اعطاءك حقك على مجهوداتك .......

وفقك الله وشكرا على موضوعك القيم ...............

----------


## بنت النيل

:105: :105: :105: 

الأخ الكريم اسامة ياسين

والله انك اخجلت تواضعي وخلعت على مالاأستحق . فهو مجهود ابتغي به مرضاة الله واتمنى ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسنات شريف حمدي رحمه الله . فهو من أتي بي هنا ... نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة .

وشكرا لحسن المتابعة .

----------


## بنت النيل

حذف المبتدأ و الخبر 

- الأصل أن تُذكرَ الكلمةُ إذا حَدَثَ التباسٌ في الفَهْم عندَ عَدَمِ ذِكرِها، ولكن إذا دلَّ عليها دليلٌ ،جازَ حَذفُها .  فأنتَ تُجيبُ من يَسألُكَ : مَنْ في السيارةِ ؟ بقولك أخي في السيارة أو تَحذفُ الخبرَ فتقولُ أخي . وتُجيبُ مَنْ يَسأَلُكَ أينَ أخوك ؟ فتقول : في السيارة،  تَحذِفُ المبتدأَ أخي .
وهكذا نرى انه يجوز حذفُ المبتدأِ والخبرِ إذا دلَّ عليهما دليلٌ في الكلام .

ولكن هنالك مواقع واستعمالات في اللغة ، يجب فيها أن يحذف المبتدأ ، فلا يجوز ذكره، وذلك لوروده على هذه الحال في كلام العرب .  وهنالك مواطن أخرى يُلْتَزَمُ فيها حذف الخبر فلا يجوز أن يذكر في الكلام ، ويبدو أن أسباب حذف المبتدأ والخبر عائدين إلى أسباب ذوقية وبلاغية في الأصل .

وفيما يلي المواطن التي يجب ألا يذكر - يحذف - فيها المبتدأ وجوباً :
في أُسلوب المَدْحِ والذَّمِ ، أي إذا أُخْبِرَ عن المبتدأِ بِمخصوصِ نِعْمَ وبِئْسَ مثل :

نِعْمَ الفاتحُ صلاحُ الدِّينِ 
نعم : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح 
الفاتح : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة والتقدير نعم الفاتح هو أي (الممدوح) صلاح الدين هو (الضمير المحذوف مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ)
صلاح : خبر مؤخر مرفوع وهو مضاف
الدين : مضاف إليه مجرور

ومثل :

*نِعْمَ التاجرُ الامينُ                               *بِئْسَ التاجرُ الغاشَّ
*نِعْمَ الولدُ المطيعُ                                       *بِئْسَ الولدُ العاقُّ
*نِعْمتْ الفتاةُ المهذبةُ                                    *بِئْسَتْ العاداتُ السَّيئةُ

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيل

حذف المبتدأ والخبر 2

وفي اللغة مواطن يجب فيها ألا يذكر الخبر ، ويكون حذفه واجباً ، وهذه المواطن هي :

إذا أُخبِرَ عنه بنعتٍ (صفةٍ) مقطوعٍ 
وتُقْطعُ الصفة عندما لا تتبع الموصوف أو المنعوت في إعرابه. 
وتقطع الصفة لتؤدي معنى أقوى من معنى الصفة وهو  المدح أو الذم أو الترحم .

مثل : اقتدِ بالخليفةِ العادلُ . فبدلا أن تكون العادلُ صفةً مجرورةً للخليفةِ، قُطِعَتْ عن الوصفِ وصارت خبرا لمبتدأٍ محذوفٍ وجوبا تقديره (هو) العادل، من اجل إظهار المدح وهو أقوى من الصفة .
 ومثل : اجتنب اللئيمَ الخسيسُ .  قُطعتْ (الخسيس) عن الوصف – النصب - إلى الإخبار لتعني (هو الخسيس) .  لان إبرازَ الذَّمِ أبلغ .
 ومثل : ساعدْ المحتاجَ المسكينُ . قُطِعَ النعتُ من الجر إلى الرفع (هو المسكينُ) 
لإظهار الشفقةِ أو الرَّحمةِ .

صفة المدح مثل :
*استفِدْ من الطبيبِ العالمُ   
استفدْ : فعل أمر مبني على السكون . والفاعل مستتر تقديره أنت 
من الطبيب : شبه جملة جار ومجرور
العالم : خبر مرفوع علامته الضمة ، لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو 

ومثل :
اسْتَشِرْ الأخصائيَ المتميِّز     
               خُذْ العِلمَ من العالِمِ الصادقُ       

صفة الذم مثل :
*تَجَنَّبْ صُحْبَةَ الكاذبِ المخادعُ            
تجنب : فعل أمر مبني على السكون ، وفاعله مستتر فيه 
صحبة : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف 
الكاذب : مضاف إليه مجرور 
المخادع : خبر مرفوع لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو 

ومثل :
لا ترافقْ الأشرارَ العتاةَ         
            تَرَفَّعْ عن الخادعِ المنافِقُ

صفة الترحم مثل :
*تَبَرَّعْ للأيتامِ المحتاجون                
تبرع : فعل أمر مبني على السكون وفاعله مستتر فيه 
للأيتام : جار ومجرور
المحتاجون : خبر مرفوع علامته الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، والمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو .

ومثل :
ساهِمْ في معسكراتِ الأطفالِ المعوقون  
    لا تترددْ في تَقديمِ العونِ للأراملِ الضعيفاتُ

----------


## بنت النيل

حذف المبتدأ وجوباً :

إذا أُخبر عن المبتدأ بلفظ يشعر بالقسم مثل :
في ذمتي لأفعلن ما تريد والتقدير عَهْدٌ ، أو يمينٌ في ذمتي 
في ذمتي : جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر (عهد أو يمين المحذوفتان) مبتدأ مرفوع 

ومثل : في عنقي لأُحاربنَّ الظلْمَ       
                     في ذمتى لأجتهدَنَّ
        في عنقي لأقولنَّ الحقَّّ         
                   بحياتي لأُساعدنَّ المحتاجَ


إذا أُخبِرَ عن المبتدأ بمصدرٍ نائبٍ عن فِعْلِه مثل : 
صبرٌ جميلٌ و مثل سمعٌ وطاعةٌ .
حيث ناب ذكر المصدرين (صَبْرٌ و سَمْعٌ) عن ذكر فعليهما (اصْبُر و اسْمَعُ) . فحذف الفعلان وسد مكانهما المصدران .
صبرٌ جميلٌ 
صبر : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره (صبري)
جميل : صفة مرفوعة علامتها تنوين الضم 

ومثل : حبٌ و كَرامَة   
                                     صَبْرٌ وجِهادٌ 
        ايمانٌ واحتسابٌ            
                         تقديرٌ واعجابٌ

أن يكون مبتدأً للاسم المرفوع بعد (لاسيما)مثل : 
أحبُّ الرياضةَ لا سِيَّما كرةُ المَضْرِبِ .
لا : نافية للجنس مبنية على السكون .
سي : اسم لا النافية للجنس منصوبة  بالفتحة .
ما : زائدة ، لا محل لها 
كرة : خبر مرفوع لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره (هي) .

ومثل : أعرف الطُرُقَ ولاسيَّما طريقُ المطار 
        أحِبُّ الفاكهةَ ولاسيَّما البُرتُقالُ
        احِبُّ موضوعاتِ اللغةِ ولاسيَّما النَّحوُ والصرفُ
        أكرهُ السوءَ ولاسيَّما الكذبُ

----------


## بنت النيـل

حذف الخبر وجوباً :

يُحْذَفُ الخبرُ وجوبا في الحالات التالية :-
بَعْدَ الألفاظِ الصَّريحةِ في القسم أي التي يُذكَرُ فيها لفظُ الجلالةِ ،
 مثل :
لَعُمْرُ الله لأساعدَنَّ المحتاج. والتقدير لَعَمْرُ الله قسمي ( لعمرُ الله = لحياةُ الله) 
اللام : حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له 
عَمْرُ : مبتدأ مرفوع
(قسمي) :المحذوفة خبر مرفوع .

ومثل : 
لأمانةُ اللهِ لن أفعلَ السوءَ                  
لأيْمُنُ اللهِ لأقومَنَّ بالواجبِ

أن يكون الخبر كونا عاما – أي كلمة بمعنى (موجود) – والمبتدأ واقع بعد لولا ، مثل :-
لولا المَشَقةُ سادَ الناسُ كُلُّهمُ  =       لولا المشقة موجودةٌ
لولا العِقابُ ما ارتدع ظالمٌ           =       لولا العقاب موجودٌ
لولا الماءُ ما عاش حيٌّ             =       لولا الماء موجودٌ

فقد حذف الخبر لأنه كون عام - كلمة بمعنى موجود او موجودة- ولوجود لولا قبله ، والتي هي حرف امتناع لوجود ، وهذا يعني امتناع سيادة الناس لوجود المشقة ، وامتناع الظلم لوجود العقاب ، وامتناع موت حياة الكائن الحي لوجود الماء .

لولا المَشَقةُ سادَ الناسُ كُلُّهمُ   
لولا : حرف مبني على السكون 
المشقة : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة  ، والخبر محذوف وجوبا لانه كون عام – موجودة
ساد : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح 
الناس : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة 
كل : توكيد مرفوع علامته الضمة – وهو مضاف 
هم : في محل جر بالإضافة 

أن يقعَ الخبرُ بعدَ اسمٍ مسبوقٍ (بواو العطف) التي تعني (مع) 
مثل :
أنت واجتهادُك               
كلُّ امرئٍ وعملُه 
   الفلاَّحُ وحَقْلُهُ                           
         التاجِرُ ومتجرُهُ
    العاملُ وعملُه                       
            الجنديُّ وسلاحَهُ
                           الموظَّفُ وشَرَفُهُ
أنت واجتهادُك  
أنت : ضمير مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ ، (و) حرف عطف اجتهاد : معطوفة على محل أنت
بالرفع والكاف : في محل جر بالإضافة والخبر (محذوف تقديره مقترنان) وكذلك كل 
امرئ وعمله مقيسان ، ومقدران .

----------


## بنت النيـل

يحذف الخبر وجوباً :

أن تُغني عن الخبر حال لا تصلح أن تكون خبراً مثل :
مشاهدتي التلفازَ جالسا . لانك لو قلت مشاهدتي التلفاز جالس لما أخبرت عن المشاهدة 
بشكل دقيق ، فلم تصلح كلمة جالس أن تكون خبراً .

  وكذلك في الجملة شُربي الماء مبرداً فلو قلت "شُربي مبرَّد" لما جاز أن تكون كلمة 
(مبرَّد) خبرا عن المبتدأ (شُرْب) لأن لا معنى لمثل جملة كهذه (شُربي مبرَّدٌ) ولأنها لا تدل 
على المعنى المقصود وهو شربي الماء عندما يكون مبرداً ، أو في حال ما يكون مبرداً .


لذا كان لا بد أن تكون (جالسٌ ومبردٌ) حالين منصوبتين سدتا مسدَّ الخبر الذي لا يعبر بدقة 
عن المعنى المقصود لو كان مرفوعا غير منصوب – حالا – فأتم الاسم المنصوب – 
جالسا ومبرداً – الحال – معنى الجملة في هذا المقام وأغنى كل منهما عن الخبر .

ومثل : 
حُبي الإنسانَ مُجدّاً   
                       كُرهي العملَ ناقصا
احترامي المرءَ صادقا     
                         ازدرائي المرءَ كاذبا
 مشاهدتي التلفازَ جالساً 

مشاهدة : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة، وهو مضاف . والياء في محل جر بالإضافة .
التلفاز : مفعول به منصوب للمصدر – مشاهدة -
جالسا : حال من الياء – الضمير في مشاهدتي سدت مسدت الخبر .

والأمر نفسه يقاس في اسم التفضيل مثل :
أفضلُ ما يكونُ الإنسانُ منتجاً 
 أحسنُ ما تكونُ الصدقةُ خالصةً من المنّ
وأسوأُ ما يكونُ الكلامُ كذباً    
 أجملُ عطاءِ الإنسانِ خالصاً من الرِّياءِ
  أحسنُ مساعدةِ الإنسانِ محتاجاً         
أفضلُ ما يكون الإنسان منتجاً
أفضل : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة 
ما : حرف مصدري مبني على السكون
يكون : فعل مضارع تام مرفوع 
المصدر المصوغ من (ما ويكون) = كون مضاف اليه مجروراً
الإنسان : فاعل مرفوع 
منتجاً : حال منصوبة سدت مسد الخبر

----------


## بنت النيـل

تقديم المبتدأ والخبر

جواز تقديم أحدهما :

الأصل في المبتدأ أن يقع في أول الكلام ، لأنه هو الشيء الذي تبدأ به الحديث ، ونريد أن نخبر عنه ، ثم يليه الخبر وهو ما نريد أن نتحدث عنه .
مثل : أنا جاهزٌ 
فقد بدأت الحديث عن نفسي ، ثم أخبرتُ عنها .

 ومثل : أخوك في المكتبة 
وكذلك بدأت الحديث عن (أخيك) ثم أخبرت عنه بشبه الجملة .

     ويجوز أن نعكس الأمر : إذ عندما يوجَّهُ الاهتمامُ إلى الجاهزية في الجملة الأولى ، أن نبدأ بها مثل : جاهز أنا 
وكذلك الأمر عندما نوجه الاهتمام الى مكان وجود الأخ أن نقول في المكتبة أخوك .

لكنَّ في اللغة استعمالاتٍ ومواطنَ يجب أن يُبدأ فيها بذكر المبتدأ يتلوه الخبر ، وهي التي تسمى مواضع (مواطن) تقديم المبتدأ وجوباً على الخبر .
وكذلك هنالك استعمالات يجب أن يُبدأ فيها بذكر الخبر أولاً ثم يتلوه المبتدأ ثانياً ، وهي مواطن تقديم الخبر وجوباً على المبتدأ .

----------


## بنت النيـل

تقديم المبتدأ وجوباً على الخبر :
حيث يتقدم المبتدأ وجوبا على الخبر في أربعة مواطن :
أولاً : إذا كان المبتدأ من أسماء الصدارة – وهي الأسماء التي تأتي في صدر – بداية – الكلام فلا يصح تأخيرها وهذه الأسماء هي :

أسماء الاستفهام مثل : مَنْ ، أين ، كيف ، ما وغيرها .
 مثل : *مَنْ عندك ؟               *كيفَ الحالُ ؟                  *أينَ الدليلُ ؟

       *مَنْ عندك ؟   
من : اسم استفهام مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ 
عندك : ظرف ومضاف إليه، شبه الجملة في محل رفع خبر . 

أسماء الشرط : من ، أينما ، متى ، كيفما ، حيثما وغيرها .
مثل : *مَنْ تُساعِدْهُ يَشْكُرْكَ .     * حَيْثُمَا تسافرْ تجدْ أصدقاء .      * أينما تذهبْ أذهبْ . 

      *مَنْ تُساعِدْهُ يَشْكُرْكَ . 
من : اسم شرط مبني على السكون جازم فعلين في محل رفع مبتدأ 
تساعد : فعل مضارع مجزوم فعل الشرط وفاعله مستتر فيه .
ه : في محل نصب مفعول به .
يشكر : فعل مضارع مجزوم - جواب الشرط – علامته السكون وفاعله مستتر في .
ك : في محل نصب مفعول به .
الجملة من فعل الشرط وجوابه في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ .

ما التعجبية .
مثل : *ما أجملَ الحريَّةَ !          *ما أغلى النفطَ !         * ما أكثرَ الناسَ في الرخاء ! 
      * ما أقلَهم في الشدة !       *ما ألطفَ الشرطيَّ !     * ما أسوأَ النفاقَ !

      *ما أجملَ الحريَّةَ ! 
ما : اسم تعجب مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ 
أجمل : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود إلي (ما) 
الحرية : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة . والجملة من الفعل والفاعل والمفعول به في محل رفع خبر هذا والأفضل انه تعرب جملة التعجب(ما أجمل الحرية) وامثالها على أنها كتلة واحدة ، فيقال في إعرابها جميعها (أسلوب يعبر به عن التعجب مبني على ما سمع عليه) . لان في إعرابها المتعارف عليه تكلفا وتقديرا غريبين .

كم الخبرية  .
مثل : *كَمْ عِظَةٍ مَرَّتْ بِكَ .                             *كمْ كتابٍ مفيدٍ موجودٌ في المكتبة .
      *كمْ سياسةٍ خرقاءَ أضاعتْ وطناً .               *كمْ طفلٍ وفتاةٍ لا يجدون معيناً .

     *كَمْ عِظَةٍ مَرَّتْ بِكَ .   
كم : اسم مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ
عظة : اسم مجرور بالإضافة أو بـ(من) المقدرة بعد (كم)
مرت : فعل وفاعل في محل رفع خبر 
بك : الباء حرف جر (ك) ضمير مبني في محل جر 

ما يلي لام الابتداء .
مثل : *لأنت أسودُ في عيني مِن الظٌّلمِ .            *لأنت صديقي .
      *لأنت أقربُ الناس .                          *لعمرُ الله لأوافقنَّ .

      *لأنت أسودُ في عيني مِن الظٌّلمِ .
اللام : لام الابتداء حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له 
أنت : في محل رفع مبتدأ
اسود : خبر مرفوع .

----------


## بنت النيـل

تقديم المبتدأ وجوباً على الخبر :

ثانياً : أن يكون الخبر جملة فعلية مثل :
*خالدٌ سافَرَ
سافر : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح وفاعله مستتر، والجملة في محل رفع خبر .
ولو قدمت الخبر لصارت الجملة سافر خالد ، جملة فعلية وصار خالد فاعلا .

ومثل : *الوزارةُ استقالت                          *الأخبارُ انتشرت 
        *الموازنةُ نوقشت                        *الأمطارُ انهمرت 


ثالثاً : أن يكون المبتدأ والخبر متساويين في التعريف والتنكير، مثل : 
* صديقي أخوك       *عِلمي عِلمُك         *أخو عَمِّكَ أبوك           *دارُنا دارُهُم

*صديقي أخوك 
صديق : مضافة إلى الياء فهي مَعْرِفَةٌ .
أخو : مضافة إلى الكاف فهي مَعْرِفَةٌ .
فالمتقدم في مثل هذا النوع من الكلام هو المبتدأ والمتأخر هو الخبر .

رابعاً : إذا قُصِرَ المبتدأُ على الخبرِ أو حُصِرَ فيه .
مثل : * ما أنتَ إلاَّ كاتبٌ ، إنما هو شاعرٌ                      *إنما الفتاةُ ممرضةٌ 
* ما محمدٌ (ص) إلا رسولٌ     * ما الخُلقُ إلا الوفاءُ       *إنما الحبُّ الإخلاصُ
فقد قَصَرْتَ وحَصَرْتَ (أنت) ، المبتدأ ، على الكتابة دون أي حرفة غيرها .
وحصرت وقصرت (هو) ، المبتدأ ،على الشاعرية فقط دون غيرها من الصفات الأخرى .

*ما أنتَ إلاَّ كاتبٌ ، إنما هو شاعرٌ   
ما : حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له .
أنت : في محل رفع مبتدأ
إلا : أداة (حرف) حصر مبني على السكون لا محل له 
كاتب : خبر مرفوع .
إنما : إن حرف مشبه بالفعل مبني على الفتح لا محل له 
ما : حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له 
هو : في محل رفع مبتدأ
شاعر : خبر مرفوع .

----------


## بنت النيـل

تقديم الخبر وجوبا على المبتدأ :

يجب أن يتقدم الخبر على المبتدأ في المواطن التالية :
أولاً : إذا كان الخبر من الأسماء التي لها الصدارة في الكلام كأسماء الاستفهام ، 
مثل :
*متى السفرُ ؟         *أين المفرُّ ؟        *ما اسْمُكَ ؟       *كَمْ عُمْرُكَ ؟

*متى السفرُ ؟      
متى : اسم استفهام مبني على السكون في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
السفر : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته الضمة 

*أين المفرُّ ؟     
أين : اسم استفهام مبني على الفتح ، في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
المفر : مبتدأ مرفوع مؤخر علامته الضمة 


ثانياً : أن يكون الخبر محصورا في المبتدأ ، 
مثل :
*ما ناجحٌ إلا المجتهدُ                      *وانما في الحقيبة العابٌ
*إنما في المكتبة أشرطة                   *ما خاسرٌ إلا الغاشُّ

 فقد حصرنا النجاح في الجملة الأولى وقصرناه على المجتهد دون غيره ، كما حصرنا الوجود في الثانية وقصرناه على الألعاب فقط .

*ما ناجحٌ إلا المجتهدُ    
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون 
ناجح : خبر مرفوع – مقدم – علامته تنوين الضم 
إلا : أداة حصر – حرف – مبني على السكون 
المجتهد : مبتدأ – مؤخر – مرفوع علامته الضمة 

ثالثاً : أن يكون المبتدأ نكرة بحتة ، غير موصوفة وغير مضافة ،  وخبره شبه جملة ظرفاً او جاراً ومجروراً ، 
مثل :
*في البستانِ شجرٌ وعندي آراءٌ
في البستان : شبه جملة – جار ومجرور- في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
شجر : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 
عند : ظرف مكان منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف
ي : في محل جر بالإضافة ، وشبه الجملة في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
آراء : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم 

ومثل : *فوقَ الأرضِ سماءٌ                           *تحتَ الارضِ معادنُ
        *عندنا أطفالٌ                                   *لدينا شققٍ للإيجارِ

رابعاً : أن يكون في المبتدأ ضمير يرجع إلى الخبر ، مثل :
*في المزرعةِ حارسُها                                 *في الشاحنةِ سائِقُها 
*أمامَ العمارةِ حارِسُها                                 *عندَ الطفل أُمُه وأبوه

*في المزرعةِ حارسُها 
في المزرعة : شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
حارس : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وهو مضاف 
ها : في محل جر بالإضافة . والضمير هنا يعود إلى اسم مذكور في البداية (المزرعة) لان النظام النحوي للغة العربية يقضي بألا يعود الضمير على اسم متأخر يجيء بعده ، بل يقضي أن يذكر الاسم ثم من بعده يذكر الضمير استغناءً عن ذكر الاسم . ولو لم يقدم الخبر في مثل الجملة السابقة ، لخالفت في بنائها الأسلوب العربي ، وجنحت إلى تقليد أسلوب 
لغة أجنبية ، تظهر أمثلة منه في لغة العرب ، بفعل بعض الصحفيين الذين نقرأ لهم أحيانا : 
في حديثه إلى وكالة الأنباء صرح وزيرُ الإعلام كذا وكذا ... حيث يعود الضمير في كلمة (حديثه) إلى اسم متأخر – وزير – وهو مذكور بعد الضمير لا قبله .

----------


## بنت النيـل

تطابق المبتدأ والخبر :

يتطابق المبتدأ والخبر تذكيراً وتأنيثاً وإفراداً وتثنيةً وجمعاً 
مثل :
*الرجلُ فاضلٌ والمرأةٌ فاضِلةٌ .
*العالمان مشغولان بالبحث ، والعالمتان مشغولتان .
*الرياضيون مهتمون باللياقة الجسمية والرياضياتُ مهتّماتٌ .
ويستثنى من المطابقة الصفة الواقعة مبتدأ بعد نفي أو استفهام، فإن ما تعمل فيه بعدها يغني عن الخبر ويسد مسده  .


مثل : أمسافرٌ أخواك .
أ : حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له .
مسافر : مبتدأ مرفوع وهو اسم فاعل عامل فيما بعده .
أخوا : فاعل مرفوع علامته الألف ، سد مسد الخبر وهو مضاف .
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة .

ومثل : ما مقصر معلموك .
ما : حرف مبني على السكون .
مقصر : مبتدأ مرفوع، وهو اسم فاعل .
معلموك : فاعل لاسم الفاعل مرفوع علامته الواو سد مسد الخبر، وهو مضاف .
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة .

ومثل : ما مذمومٌ أخلاقك
ما : حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له 
مذموم : مبتدأ مرفوع . وهو اسم مفعول
أخلاق : نائب فاعل مرفوع سد مسد الخبر ، وهو مضاف 
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة 

ومثل : أَعِراقيٌّ صديقُكَ
الهمزة : حرف مبني لا محل له 
عراقي : مبتدأ مرفوع ، وهو اسم منسوب يُعامل معاملة اسم المفعول صرفيا ، 
والتقدير أمنسوبٌ صديقُك للعراق
صديق : نائب فاعل للاسم المنسوب – اسم المفعول مرفوع سدَّ مسد الخبر- ، وهو مضاف 
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة

----------


## بنت النيـل

إلى هنا انتهت الدروس الخاصة بالجملة الاسمية وركناها المبتدأ والخبر  :: 

دروسنا التالية ستدور حول الافعال ... نلتقي بمشيئة المولى مع الافعال وأرجو من الله العلي القدير ان تكون هذه الدروس سهلة ومفيدة للجميع .

شكرا لحسن متابعتكم  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الأفعال الناقصة 

مقدمة

وهي مجموعتان:
الأولى كان وأخواتها : اصبح واضحى وظل وأمسى وبات وصار وليسَ وما بَرِحَ ما انْفَكَّ وما زَالَ  وما دامَ. 
الثانية: كادَ وأخواتها وهي تضم :
أفعال المقاربة : كَادَ وأوشَكَ وكَرَبَ
أفعال الرجاء : عسى وحرى واخلولق 
أفعال الشروع : شَرعَ ، طَفِقَ ، أنشأَ ، بَدأَ ، هَبَّ ... الخ 

سبب التسمية : دعونا نتعرف على سبب تسمية هذه الأفعال بالناقصة من خلال مجموعتين من الجمل :-

الجمل الأولى:    

نامَ الطِفلُ                                                                   
عادَ المسافِرُ                                                                 
ظَهَرَتْ النجومُ                                                              

الجمل الثانية: 

كانَ الطِفلُ 
أضحى المسافِرُ
أمْسَتْ النجومُ 

 لقد أفادت كل جملة من الجمل الأولى معنى مفهوماً، على الرغم من أن كل واحدة منها تتكون من فعل وفاعل، دون أن تتضمن الجملة مفعولاً به، لان الفعل في هذه الجمل لازم، يتم المعنى به وبالاسم المرفوع بعده-الفاعل-دون الحاجة إلى وجود مفعول به، كما هو الحال مع الفعل المتعدي، أما المجموعة الثانية من الجمل والمبدوءة بفعل ناقص فلا يتم المعنى بها وبالاسم المرفوع بعدها – اسمها – كما هو الحال في الأفعال التامة اللازمة الواردة في المجموعة الأولى.

إذن يظهر النقص في هذه الأفعال، لان المعنى لا يتم عند ذكر الفعل الناقص وذكر الاسم المرفوع بعده، بل يحتاج إتمام الجملة إلى ذكر اسم منصوب بعد الاسم المرفوع  يسمى خبر الفعل الناقص، حتى تفيد جملتها معنى مفهومها ، 
مثل: 
كانَ الطفلُ باسماً                                         أضحى المسافِرُ نشيطاً            
أمْسَتْ النُجومُ مُتلألِئَةً                                     باتَ المواطنُ مطمئناً 
صارت الأسعارُ مرتفعةً                                   ظَلًَّ الحارِسُ مُتَيقِظاً 
                         ليست الرحلةُ مريحةً 

وتسمى كان وأخواتها أيضاً بالنواسخ ، لأنها تدخل على الجملة الاسمية المكونة من المبتدأ والخبر. فتنسخ معنى الجملة أولاً أي تغيره، ثم تنسخ موقع المبتدأ الذي يفترض أن يأتي في بداية الكلام لان له الصدارة، ثم نغير حركة الخبر من الرفع إلى النصب ثالثاً وهي تشترك في هذه التسمية مع إن وأخواتها الذي سيأتي الحديث عنها في وحدة مستقلة.
ففي قولنا:
البنتُ حاضرةٌ                                             الصَّبرُ طَيّبٌ 
يفهم أننا نتحدث عن حضور البنت في الوقت الحاضر. وان الصبر طيب الآن وفي كل الأحوال.
أما عندما نقول: 
كانت البنتُ حاضرةً                                       لَيْس الصَّبرُ طيّباً 
فإن المعنى في الجملة الأولى أصبح يعني زمنأً غير زمننا الحاضر، وأن الطيبة قد انتفت عن الصبر، ناهيك عن التغيير النحوي الذي جرى في المبتدأ – الصدارة – والخبر. 

دخولها على الجمل الاسمية 

تدخل كان وأخواتها على الجملة الاسمية فترفع المبتدأ ويسمى اسمَها، وتنصب الخبر ويسمى خبرَها – كما ورد في الجمل السابقة.

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الغالية
تابعت دروس الجملة الأسمية بمنتهى الأستمتاع
صدقينى كشفتى لنا كنوزا رائعة
واتابع معك الآن دروس الأفعال 
زادك الله من العلم
وجزاكِ كل خير

----------


## بنت النيـل

أخي مصراوي

شكرا لك على حسن المتابعة ... واتمني ان تستفيد ويستفيد الجميع كما استفدت انا بدوري  :: 
وسنستأنف معاً دروس الافعال واذا كانت هناك اية ملاحظات سأسعد بها كما انا سعيدة بالمتابعة ... وجزاكم الله كل خير وأعاننا الله وإياكم على الحفاظ على لغة القرآن .

----------


## بنت النيـل

معنى الأفعال الناقصة مع جملتها

يذكر النحويون أن الأفعال الناقصة عندما تدخل على الجملة الاسمية فان الجملة المكونة من الفعل الناقص واسمه وخبره تفيد اتصاف الاسم بالخبر في زمن محدود أو بحالة مخصوصة: لتوضيح هذا المفهوم النحوي دعونا ننظر في الجمل التالية:
كان الطفل باسماً: 
فان (كان) مع اسمها وخبرها تفيد اتصاف  الاسم – الولد – بالخبر، بالسرور في زمن ماض.

اصبح المسافر نشيطاً:
 تفيد أصبح واسمها وخبرها اتصاف الاسم – المسافر – بالخبر – النشاط في وقت مخصوص – ماض – والأمر نفسه يقال في جملة أضحى وظل وأمسى وبات.

أما – صار – في الجملة: صارت الأسعارُ مُرْتَفِعَةً : 
فإنها تفيد مع جملتها : تَحوُّل – اسمها – الأسعار – وتغيره من حال إلى حال أخرى يصفها الخبر – مرتفعةً – 

(وليس) وجملتها في : ليست الرحلةُ مُريحةً : 
فإنها تفيد نفي اتصاف اسمها – الرحلة – بخبرها – مريحة – وتفهم السامع أن الرحلة غير مريحة، فتنفي الراحة عن الرحلة.

أما ما زال، وما فَتِيءَ ، وما بَرِحَ، وما انْفَكَّ في الجمل التالية: 
ما زَالَ العدّاءُ راكضاً         
فإن الجملة تُفهِم السامعَ استمرار قيام العدّاء بالركض حتى زمن الحديث.     
ما فَتيء الأبُ ذاكراً طفولةَ أبنائهِ 
الجملة تفيد استمرار تذكر الأب لطفولة أبنائه حتى لحظة حديثه . 
ما بَرِحَ الحارسُ واقفاً
الجملة تفيد استمرار وقوف الحارس حتى وقت الكلام. 
ما انفكَّ الاملُ مَرْجُوّاً 
الجملة تفيد التطلع إلى الأمل حتى زمن قول الجملة. 

ولعلنا نلاحظ أن [ما زال وما فتيء وما برح وما انفك] تتكون من حرف النفي (ما) 
والفعل الناقص بعدها، وقد يتقدم عليها نفي من نوع آخر – غير ما – مثل:
لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عليه عاكفين      
             سليمٌ غيرُ مُنْفَكٍّ مجتهداً
                        لا يزالون متفرقين 

واكثر ما نستعمله لا يزال للدعاء ، مثل:
لا يزال بيتُك عامراً    
                  لا زِلْتَ بخيرٍ أو لا زِلْتَ معافىً 
                       لَسْتَ تَبرَحُ مُجتهداً

أما (ما دام) فان (ما) السابقة لها ليست ما النافية وانما هي ما المصدرية الظرفية، التي 
تجعل ما بعدها في تقدير مصدر، وتدل على زمن معلوم، فيكون معناها مع (دام) مُدَّة 
دوام ، فالجملة: اعملْ ما دُمْتَ نشيطاً، تعني اعمل مُدَّةَ دوامك نشيطاً فهي تفيد اتصاف
اسمها بخبرها مدة محدودة قد تكون ساعة أو يوماً أو حياة كاملة 
مثل:- واوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حياً - مدة استمرار بقائي حياً -
ومثل : تنبه ما دمت قائداً سيارتك - أي مدة بقائك سائقاً سيارتك -
           وتعرب ما دام جميعها – فعل ماضٍ ناقص-

----------


## بنت النيـل

تصرف الافعال الناقصة وجمودها
تقسم الأفعال الناقصة –كان وأخواتها- من حيث التصرف والجمود إلى ثلاثة  أقسام:
القسم الأول يتصرف تصرفاً تاماً، أي يأتي منه الأفعال الثلاثة: الماضي والمضارع والأمر 
وهو: 
كان واصبح وأمسى وظل واضحى وبات وصار 

مثل:

ظل المتهمان خائفين 
ظل: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على الفتح
المتهمان: اسم ظل مرفوع علامته الألف لانه مثنى
خائفين: خبر ظل منصوب علامته الياء لانه مثنى 

 يبيت المدينون مهمومين 
يبيت: فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع
المدينون: اسم يبيت مرفوع علامته الواو لانه جمع مذكر سالم 
مهمومين: خبر يبيت منصوب علامته الياء لانه جمع مذكر سالم 

تصير الفتاتان شابتين 
تصير: فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع
الفتاتان: اسم اصبح مرفوع علامته الألف لانه مثنى 
شابتين: خبر تصير منصوب علامته الياء لانه مثنى.

تصير الفتيات شاباتٍ 
الفتيات: اسم تصير مرفوع علامته الضمة 
شابات: خبر اصبح منصوب علامته تنوين الكسر، لانه جمع مؤنث سالم. 

بت قرير العين 
بت: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على السكون اسمه ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت.
قرير: خبر (بت) منصوب علامته الفتحة، وهو مضاف
العين: مضاف إليه مجرور 

كوني مستعدة 
كوني: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على حذف حرف النون لانه من الأفعال الخمسة واسمه الضمير المتصل (ى) في محل رفع. 
مستعدة: خبر كوني منصوب 

كونا مستعدين 
كونا: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون. الضمير (ا) في محل رفع اسم كونا.
مستعدين: خبر كونا منصوب علامته الياء – مثنى  

كنَّ مستعداتٍ 
كن: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة 
ن: نون النسوة في محل رفع اسم كن 
مستعدات: خبر كن منصوب علامته تنوين الكسر لانه جمع مؤنث سالم.

ظل واقفاً
ظل: فعل أمر مبني على السكون اسمه ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت.
واقفاً: خبر ظل منصوب 

ظلا واقفين 
ظلا: فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون الألف في ظلا في محل رفع اسم ظل. 
واقفين: خبر ظل منصوب علامته الياء

ظلوا واقفين 
ظلوا: فعل أمر ناقص مبني على حذف النون.
وا: واو الجماعة في محل رفع اسم ظل 
واقفين: خبر ظل منصوب علامته الياء لانه جمع مذكر سالم

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع - تصرُّف الأفعال الناقصة وجمودها 

أما القسم الثاني من الأفعال الناقصة فيتصرف تصرفاً ناقصاً  حيث لا يأتي منه الا الماضي والمضارع وهو: 
ما زال    وما انفك     وما فتيء     وما بَرِحَ 

مثل: ما زال – ما يزالُ – العدّاءُ راكضاً
ما بَرِحَ – يَبْرَحُ – العامِلُ نشيطاً 
ما انفَكَّ – يَنْفَكُّ – المطرُ نازِلاً 

ما يزال العداء راكضاً 
ما يزال: فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع 
العداء: اسم ما زال – ما يزال – مرفوع 
راكضاً: خبر – ما زال – ما يزال – منصوب 

والقسم الثالث لا يتصرف أبداً، وهو (ليس وما دام) فلا يأتي منهما غير هاتين الصيغتين الدالتين على الماضي. مثل: 
ليسَ المحسِنُ نادماً                                        ليس المحسنان نادمين 
ليس المحسنون نادمين                                    ليستْ المُحسنةُ نادِمةً 
ليست المحسنتان نادمتين – ليستا نادمتين 
ليستْ المحسناتُ نادماتٍ – لَسْنَ نادماتٍ
لستُ عليهم بمسيطر = لست عليهم مسيطراً

لست عليهم بمسيطر 
لست: فعل ماضٍ مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير المخاطب وهو في محل رفع اسم ليس 
عليهم: جار ومجرور متعلقان بـ ِ(لستُ) 
بمسيطر: الباء حرف جر زائد، مسيطر مجرور لفظاً منصوب محلاً لانه خبر (لست).

اعملْ ما دُمْتَ قادراً                                    اعملا ما دمتما قادرين 
اعملوا ما دُمتمْ قادرين                                اعملي ما دُمتِ قادرةً 
اعملا ما دُمتما قادرتين                               اعملنَ ما دُمتنَّ قادراتٍ


ومثل: اوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حياً
أوصى: فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره 
ن: نون الوقاية حرف مبني على الكسر والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره (هو) يعود للفظ الجلالةالله.
ي: ضمير مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به. 
بالصلاة: شبه جملة جار ومجرور متعلقان بالفعل أوصى.
الزكاة: معطوفة على مجرور. 
ما دمت: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على السكون، والضمير المتصل في محل رفع اسم ما دام.
حياً: خبر ما دام منصوب

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

موضوع جميل جدا

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أختنا العزيزة بنت النيل

بعد أن عاد اسمك مرة أخرى يضئ الموضوع . . فنحن في انتظار استكمال دروسك الرائعة التي أفادتنا جميعاً

لكِ مني كل التقدير و الاحترام
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## بنت النيـل

مرحبا بالجميع

واعتذر بشدة عن التأخير في استكمال الموضوع لانشغالي الفترة السابقة ... واستميحكم عذرا عن هذا التأخير على وعد بعدم تكراره ... دعواتكم لي  ... وشكرا على حسن متابعتكم  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

حكم اسم وخبر كان وأخواتها من حيث التقديم والتأخير ( 1) 

الأصل في الأفعال الناقصة أن يأتي الاسم بعدها ثم يليه الخبر، ويجوز أن يقدم الخبر على الاسم مثل قوله تعالى "وكان حَقّاً علينا نصرُ المؤمنين" ومثل "ليس سواءً عالمٌ وجَهُولُ"  .

ويجوز في أخوات كان إلا ليس وما فتيء وما بَرِحَ وما انفكَّ وما زال وما دام أن يتقدمالخبر عليها وعلى اسمها معاً، حيث يجوز أن نقول:
بارداً كان الجوُّ    
             شديداً أمسى الريحُ           
     "وأنفسَهمْ كانوا يظلمون"

هذا وما ينطبق على المبتدأ والخبر من حيث التقديم والتأخير، ينطبق على جملة كان وأخواتها، لأنها في الأصل جملة اسمية مكونة من مبتدأ وخبر. 

ولذلك يجب أن يتقدم الخبر على اسمها – المبتدأ – في مثل الجمل :- 

في البستان شجرٌ     
        في المزرعة حارِسُها        
     عندَ الطِّفلِ أمُّهُ وأبوه 
لأن الخبر متقدم في الجملة الأولى لكون المبتدأ نكرة بحتة والخبر شبه جملة كما مر في المبتدأ والخبر، ومتقدم في الثانية لان في المبتدأ ضمير يعود على الخبر. فتصيرالجملتان عند دخول فعل ناقص عليها: 

ليس في البستان شجر 
ليس: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على الفتح 
في البستان: جار ومجرور في محل نصب خبر ليس مقدم 
شجر: اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع

كان في  المزرعة حارسها 
في المزرعة: شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل نصب خبر كان مقدم
حارس: اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع وهو مضاف
ها: في محل جر بالإضافة 

ظل عند الطفل أمه وأبوه
عند: ظرف مكان منصوب وهو مضاف
الطفل: مضاف إليه مجرور وشبه الجملة الظرفية في محل نصب خبر ظل
أم: اسم ظل  مرفوع مؤخر وهو مضاف
هـ: في محل جر بالإضافة.
أبوه: معطوف على مرفوع وعلامته الواو لانه من الأسماء الخمسة. 

وكما يقع خبر كان وأخواتها اسماً مفرداً - ليس جملة ولا شبه جملة - فقد تقع أخبارها جملة فعلية مثل:

صارَ الماءُ يغلي
الماء: اسم صار مرفوع 
يغلي: فعل مضارع مرفوع علامته ضمة مقدرة على آخره. وفاعله ضمير مستتر فيه 
تقديره هو، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل نصب خبر صار.

وشبه جملة –جاراً ومجروراً - ، مثل :

اصبح الامرُ في يد العدالة
في يد: شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل نصب خبر اصبح

وشبه جملة - ظرفية - ، مثل :

كان أخوك عند المدير 
أخو: اسم كان مرفوع علامته الواو لانه من الأسماء الخمسة، وهو مضاف
ك: في محل جر بالإضافة 
عند: ظرف مكان منصوب وهو مضاف
المدير: مضاف إليه مجرور. وشبه الجملة الظرفية في محل نصب خبر كان

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيـل

حكم اسم وخبر كان وأخواتها من حيث التقديم والتأخير(2) 

ذكرنا أن ما ينطبق على المبتدأ والخبر من حيث التقدم والتأخر ينطبق على جملة كان واسمها وخبرها.

وقلنا أن الخبر إذا كان متقدماً وجوباً في جملة المبتدأ والخبر، فان الأمر نفسه يجب أن يحدث في جملة كان: أي أن يتقدم خبرها على اسمها، ونظراً لان هذا الأمر هو من المواطن التي يشيع فيها الخطأ في الاستعمال اللغوي، فإننا سنحاول لفت انتباه الدارسين إليه، والتذكير بأصل الاستعمال من اجل القياس عليه قياساً صحيحاً.

في الأمثلة التالية تقدم الخبر على المبتدأ وجوباً: 

فوق الدار بُرْجٌ                             
           في المكتبة هاتفٌ  
 عند الإشارة سيارةٌ              
                       في السيارة سائقُها

حيث تقدم الخبر وجوباً في الجملة الأولى لان المبتدأ نكرة والخبر شبه جملة ظرفية وتقدم الخبر وجوباً في الثانية على المبتدأ لان المبتدأ نكرة والخبر شبه جملة جار ومجرور وتقدم الخبر وجوباً في الثالثة للسبب نفسه وتقدم الخبر وجوباً في الرابعة والخامسة لأن في المبتدأ ضميراً يعود إلى الخبر، ومعلوم أن الضمير يعود على اسم متقدم، ولا يعود على اسم مذكور بعده.

- فماذا يحدث عندما تدخل (كان) أو إحدى أخواتها على هذه الجمل الاسمية المتقدم فيها الخبر وجوباً على المبتدأ؟

- الجواب: سوف يبقى الخبر متقدماً على المبتدأ، ونظراً لان (كان) وأخواتها تدخل على الجملة فترفع المبتدأ وهو اسمها، وتنصب الخبر. فان اسم (كان) المرفوع سيكون هو الخبر المقدم. وتكون شبه الجملة الجار والمجرور أو شبه الجملة الظرفية هي خبرها المؤخر. 

ففي الجمل  :

كان فوقَ الدارِ برجٌ = برج اسم كان مرفوع وخبرها شبه الجملة فوق الدار
صارَ عند الإشارة سيارةٌ = سيارة اسم كان مرفوع وخبرها شبه الجملة عند الإشارة 
ظلَّ عند المريض طبيبُه = طبيب اسم كان مرفوع وخبرها شبه الجملة عند المريض
ما زال في السيارة سائقُها = سائق اسم كان مرفوع وخبرها شبه الجملة في السيارة

كان في المدرسة معلمٌ واحد 
 وصار في المدرسة معلمان اثنان   
   اصبح في المدرسة معلمين ثلاثة                       

ما زال في البيت اسطوانة ُ غازٍ فارغةً
ما زال في البيت اسطوانتا غازٍ فارغتين 
ما زال في البيت اسطواناتُ غازٍ فارغاتٍ


وهكذا

----------


## بنت النيـل

خصائص كان

ذكرنا أن (كان) تتصرف تصرفاً تاماً حيث يأتي منها الفعل الماضي والمضارع والأمر والمصدر، وهي في كل هذه الحالات ترفع المبتدأ وتنصب الخبر ، مثل: 

كان الامرُ ميسوراً          
                          لن يكون الامرُ ميسوراً 
يُسْتَغْرَبُ كونُ الإنسانِ مُتخاذلاً         
               كونُكَ ضيفاً خَيرٌ مِنْ كونِكَ مُضيفاً

ويجوز زيادة حرف الجر في خبرها – للدلالة على توكيد المعنى وتقويته شريطة ان تكون جملتها منفيه . مثل: 

لم يَكنْ الحارسُ بآخرِ مَنْ حَضَرَ 
لم: حرف نفي وجزم مبني على السكون
يكن: فعل مضارع ناقص مجزوم علامته السكون 
الحارس: اسم يكن مرفوع
بآخر: الباء حرف جر زائد
  آخر: اسم مجرور لفظاً منصوب محلاً لانه خبر يكن وهو مضاف

من: اسم موصول مبني في محل جر بالإضافة. 
حضر: فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح وفاعله مستتر فيه والجملة من الفعل والفاعل صلة الموصول لا محل لها.

يجوز حذف نون مضارعها المجزوم بالسكون، إذا أتى بعد النون حرف متحرك، شريطة أن لا يكون ضميراً متصلاً . فنقول في: 

لمْ يَكُنْ بآخر مَنْ حَضَرَ – لمْ يَكُ بآخرِ ممن حضر

لم يك بآخر ممن حضر
يَكُ: فعل مضارع ناقص مجزوم علامته سكون مقدر على النون المحذوفة. 


ويجوز أن تزاد كان بين ما التعجبية وخبرها في جملة التعجب، وتكون غير عاملة. مثل:

 ما كان – أجملَ الضياءَ

ويجوز أن تُحذف (كان) هي واسمها . مثل: 

تَصَدَّقْ ولو رُبْعَ دِرْهَمٍ. 
والتقدير ولو كان المتبَرَّعُ به رُبْعَ درهمٍ 

وقد تحذف (كان) هي واسمها وخبرها أن دلّ عليها دليل . مثل:

قالت بناتُ العَمِّ يا سلمى      ******        وإنْ كانَ فقيراً مُعْدَماً قالتْ وإنْ

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع - الافعال الناقصة 
الحروف التي تشبه ليس في المعنى والعمل(1) 

هنالك حروف تشبه "ليس" في المعنى وهو النفي، وفي عمله النسخ فيرفع الاسم وينصب الخبر. مع أن "ليس" فعل وهذه التي تشبهه حروف كما تعد هذه الحروف من أخوات "كان" لأنها تشبهه في العمل وهذه الحروف هي:

إنْ ، ما ، لا ، لاتَ 

إنْ وهو يستعمل لنفي الزمن الحالي مثل: 

إنْ أخوك مسافراً 
إنْ البترولُ غالياً = ليس البترولُ غالياً 
إنْ سعيدٌ حاضراً                                     
  إنْ المطرُ شديداً 

إن أخوك مسافراً
إن: حرف نفي مبني على السكون عامل عمل ليس
أخو: اسم إنْ مرفوع علامته الواو، وهو مضاف
ك: في محل جر بالإضافة
مسافراً: خبر إنْ منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح. 

وتعمل (إنْ) عمل ليس بشروط هي:

1- أن لا يتقدم خبرها على اسمها فان تقدم الخبر على الاسم يلغي عملها مثل:

إنْ مسافرٌ أخوك

2- ألا يكون في جملتها (إلا) مثل :

إنْ أخوك إلا مسافرٌ 
إن: حرف نفي مبني على السكون
أخو: مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الواو. وهو مضاف والكاف في محل جر بالإضافة
إلا: حرف مبني على السكون 
مسافر: خبر مرفوع 

ما وتفيد نفي الزمن الحالي مثل :

"ما هذا بشراً" = ليسَ هذا بشراً
ما المتهوّرُ شجاعاً                      
             ما الحقُّ ضائعاً

ويشترط في عملها الشرطان الواردان في إعمال (أن) فان تقدم خبرها على اسمها أو كان في جملتها (إلا) ألغي عملها مثل: 

ما متهورٌ الشجاعُ                 
                  ما الحقُّ إلا ضائعٌ 

يضاف إلى الشرطين شرط ثالث: ألا تَرِد بعدها (أن) الزائدة مثل:

ما المتَهَوِرُ شجاعاً 
ما: حرف نفي عامل عمل ليس مبني على السكون 
المتهوّرُ: اسم ما مرفوع 
شجاعاً: خبر ما منصوب

ما إنْ الحقُّ إلا ضائعٌ 
ما: حرف نفي مبني على السكون
إن: حرف زائد مبني على السكون 
الحق: مبتدأ مرفوع ضائع: خبر مرفوع 

لا : وهي تستعمل للنفي دون ان يكون النفي محدداً بزمن ماضٍ او حاضر او مستقبل، مثل:

لا معروفٌ ضائعاً = ليسَ معروفٌ ضائعاً 
لا أحدٌ غائباً                                        
   لا سرٌ ذائعاً

وشروط عملها: أن يكون اسمها وخبرها نكرتين، وألا يتقدم اسمها على خبرها. فان لم  يتوفر هذان الشرطان صارت غير عاملة مثل:

لا سعيدٌ غائب ولا أخوه = الاسم معرفة و(لا) غير عاملة 
لا غائبٌ أحدٌ = تقدم خبرها على اسمها ، فهي غير عاملة 

لا سعيدٌ لا أخوه
لا: حرف نفي مبني على السكون 
سعيد: مبتدأ مرفوع غائب: خبر مرفوع 
لا: حرف نفي
أخو: معطوف على مرفوع 
هـ: معطوف على مرفوع

لات : وتُستعمل لنفي الزمن الحالي، ويُشترط كي تكون عاملة عمل ليس:

1- أن يكون اسمها وخبرها كلمتين دالتين على الزمان، وان يحذف أحدهما دائماً وغالباً ما يكون الاسم هو المحذوف،
وان يكون المذكور نكرة مثل: 

لاتَ ساعةَ ندَمٍ   ،  والتقدير ليست الساعةُ ساعةَ ندم
لاتَ وقتَ عتابٍ ، ليس الوقتُ وقْتَ عتابٍ
لاتَ حين مزاجٍ ، ليس الحينُ حينَ مزاجٍ 

لات ساعة ندم
لات: نافية عاملة عمل ليس اسمها: محذوف تقديره الساعة
ساعة: خبر لات منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف 
ندم : مضاف إليه مجرور

وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع 
الحروف التي تشبه ليس في المعنى والعمل(2) 

زيادة الباء في خبر كان وأخواتها:
- تزاد (الباء) في أخبار بعض الأفعال الناقصة، إذا كانت هذه الأخبار منفية. والغرض من الزيادة هي توكيد المعنى وتقويته ومن هذه المواقع: 

زيادتها في خبر ليس مثل : 

"أليس الله بأحكمِ الحاكمين"
ومثل: ليسَ الحقُّ بضائِعٍ = ليس الحقُّ ضائعاً
ليس الكريمُ بمنانٍ = ليس الكريمُ مناناً
لَيْسَ الغادِرُ بمؤتمنٍ = ليس الغادِرُ مؤتمناً 

ليس الحق بضائع
ليس: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على الفتح
الحق: اسم ليس مرفوع
بضائع: الباء حرف جر زائد، ضائع اسم مجرور لفظاً منصوب محلاً على انه خبر ليس. 

كما تزاد الباء في خبر (ما) العاملة عمل ليس، مثل:
"وما رَبُّكَ بظلامٍ للعبيد " = وما ربك ظلاّماً للعبيد
ما ربك بظلام
ما: حرف نفي مبني على السكون
رب: اسم ما العاملة عمل ليس مرفوع وهو مضاف
ك: في محل جر بالإضافة
بظلام: الباء حرف جر زائد، ظلام اسم مجرور لفظاً بحرف الجر الزائد منصوب محلاً على انه خبر ما العاملة عمل ليس 

وما العَدْلُ بسائدٍ  = ما العدلُ سائداً 
وما الشبابُ بعائدٍ = ما الشبابُ عائداً 


وللحديث بقية

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

الأخت العزيزة بنت النيل

سيظل موضوعك الرائع هذا مرجعاً قيماً لكل أعضاء المنتدى الباحثين عن أسرار اللغة .
و لم تعد كلمات الشكر و الثناء توفيكِ حقك على هذا المجهود الرائع
و لا أملك غير كلمة شكراً للتعبير عن تقديري لهذا المجهود .

لا أود أن أربك تسلسل دروسك الرائعة ، ولكن هناك موضوع في غاية الأهمية و ربما يخطئ فيه معظمنا وهو : كتابة الهمزة .
فلو أفردتِ له مشاركة أو اثنتين فأعتقد أن الجميع سيستفيد منه


لك تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## بنت النيـل

أخي الكريم شمس الدين

اشكرك على هذا المديح والاطراء الذي لااستحقه

وسأضع مشاركات عن كتابة الهمزة

تحت امرك  ::

----------


## lina

السلام عليكم يا بنت النيل
مجهود جبار جزاكي الله الف خير   :: 

ممكن طلب صغير بس

اعربيلي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

 ::p: 

تحياتي 
لينا  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

كتابة الهمزة

تمهيد :

حرف الألف :

الحروف الهجائية ثمانية وعشرون حرفاً أولها الألف وآخرها الياء .

والألف قسمان :

الألف الساكنة وهي لا تُلفظ وحدها مثل  (لا) وتُسمى الحرف الهوائي أو الجوفي ومثل (ا ـ ى) وتُسمى الألف اللينة.

والألف اللينة تقع في حشو الكلمة أو آخرها وهي لا تقبل الحركات , كألف   قال  ,  دعا …..

ولا تقع الألف اللينة في أول الكلمة لأنها لا تكون إلا ساكنة , وأول الكلمات العربية لا يكون إلا متحركاً .

الألف المتحركة ( أَ  أُ , إِِ ) وتُسمى أيضاً الألف اليابسة كما يُقال لها الهمزة لكون الهمزة تعلوها .

الهمزة : هي التي تقبلُ الحركات وتقع في أول الكلمة : (أسد , أعطى ) , وفي وسطها : (سأل , رأى) , وفي آخرها ( نبأ , قرأ ) .

الهمزة في أول الكلمة :

والهمزة في أول الكلمة تُكتب على ألفٍ سواء كانت مفتوحة ( أَلعَبُ ) , أو مضمومة ( أُمور ) أو مكسورة ( إنشاء ).

 وتكتب الهمزة في أول الكلمة على ألف دائماً سواء أكانت في الاسم ( أحمد , أخضر ) , أم في الفعل ( أينعَ , أقبل ) أم في الحرف ( إنَّ , أنْ ) .

والهمزة في أول الكلمة على أنواع , منها :
همزة الأصل , وهي التي تكون في بنية الكلمة : كهمزة  " أخذ  , أبٍ  , أمٍ   , إنَّ  , إنْ " .
همزة المخبر عن نفسه وهي التي تكون أول المضارع المُسند إلى المتكلم الواحد كهمزة  " أَكتُبُ , أُحسِنُ " .
همزة الاستفهام وهي كلمة برأسها , يُؤتى بها للاستخبار عن أمر مثل   " أتكون من الفائزين " .
همزة النداء وهي كلمة برأسها أيضاً يؤتى بها لنداء القريب . مثل  " أعبدَ الله " تُناديه وهو منك قريب .
والهمزة في الحالات الأربع السابقة هي همزة قطع .

همزة الوصل وهي همزة تلفظ أحياناً وأحياناً لا تلفظ ولكنها لا ترسم في الكتابة في كل الحالات مثل : اقتصاد   , الاقتصاد   , اختزال , الاختزال  , الولد   , الطير 


وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع : كتابة الهمزة 

رسم الهمزة المبدوء بها :
الهمزة المبدوء بها لا تكون إلاّ متحركة محقِّقة النطبق بها .
أملٍ  , إبلٍ   , أُحدٍ .
 إذا وقعت الهمزة المبدوء بها بعد همزة من كلمة أخرى , بقيت على حالها .
ـ  يجب أن ينشأ أولادنا على العمل الصالح .

 إذا دخلت على الهمزة المبدوء بها , زيادات مثل ألـ , ب , ك , س , ل , و , ض , ت فرادى أو مجتمعة فلا تؤثر في رسمها .
ـ الأستاذ   , بالإناء   , سأخبرك  , لأنّ   , لأنجز

 إذا وقعت همزات القطع والوصل والمُخبر عن نفسه بعد همزة الاستفهام كتبت بصورة الألف , كما لو وقعت ابتداءً .

ـ " أأجيئكَ أم تجيئني "
ـ " أأنتم أشدُّ خلقاً ؟"
ـ " أإذا مِتنا "

ـ قال تعالى : " قالوا أأْنتَ فعلتَ هذا بآلِهتِنا يا إبراهيم " .

ـ قال تعالى :" يا صاحِبَيَ السّجن أَأَرْبابٌ مُتفرِّقون خيرٌ أم الله الواحد القهّار " .

ـ قال تعالى :" أَإلهٌ مع الله بل هم قومٌ يَعْدِلون " .

ـ قال تعالى :" أَأُنْزل عَليهِ الذّكرُ من بَيننا , بل هُم في شكٍ من ذكري , بل لّما يذوقوا عذابِ " .



الخلاصة 

همزة القطع الواقعة بعد همزة الاستفهام , تُكتب فوق الألف إذا كانت مفتوحة أو مضمومة , وتُكتب تحت الألف إذا كانت مكسورة .
وللحديث بقية

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع : كتابة الهمزة 

همزتا القطع (الفصل ) والوصل .

همزة الفصل (القطع ):  وهي التي تثبت في بدء الكلام ودرْجِهِ , أي عند وصله بما قبله , وهي همزة يُنطقُ بها دائماً , وتُكتب فوق الألف إذا جاءت مفتوحةً أو مضمومة , وتكتب تحت الألف إذا كانت مكسورة .

أوفَدَ  , أُخِذَ  , إقبال .

أقبل يا رجل , ويا رجل أقبل .


همزة الوصل : وهي التي يُنطقُ بها في بَدء الكلام ويسقط النقط بها في درْجِهِ , وتكتب ألفها مجرّدة من الهمزة (ء) في بدء الكلام وفي دَرجِهِ مثل :

انتشر ـ فانتشر.
ادخل يا رجل  ـ يا رجل ادخل . - الطيّرُ يغني  .

همزة القطع ( الفصل )

تقع همزة القطع ( الفصل ) في مواضع عديدة منها :

ـ الضمائر : أنا , أنتم , أنتنَّ .

ـ الأحرف : إلاّ , أنْ , إلى .

ـ الأسماء الثلاثية : أمل , أخت , أب .
ـ وفي الأفعال المضارعة المسندة إلى ضمير المتكلم المفرد :  أَدرُس , أكتبُ , أشربُ .
ـ وفي الماضي الثلاثي ومصدره نحو : أَكَلَ , أخذَ , أكلاً , أخذاً .
ـ وفي الماضي الرباعي ومصدره نحو : أقَبَلَ , أدبر , إقبال , أقبِل .

همزة الوصل :

وتقع همزة الوصل في مواضع عديدة , منها :

ـ الاسم المحلّى بأداة التعريف (الـ ) : الرجل , المرأة , المدرسة .

ـ أمر الثلاثي مثل : ادخل , اجلس , العب .

ـ ماضي الخماسي وأمره ومصدره : اعتَرَفَ اعتراف .

ـ ماضي السداسي وأمره ومصدره :استغفر , استغفار .


إنتهى الحديث عن كتابة الهمزة    ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

تابع - الافعال الناقصة 

تمام الافعال الناقصة

تمام الأفعال الناقصة : متى تكون أفعالا تامة .
الأفعال الناقصة إذا دلت على حدث وزمن كانت أفعالا تامة ترفع فاعلا مثل بقية الأفعال التامة.

ففي الجملة : كانتْ مَعْرَكَةُ حِطّينَ سنة ألفٍ ومئةٍ وسبعٍ وثمانين .
تعني (كانت) معنى حدثت فهي تامة . 
كانت معركة حطين سنة ألف ومئة سبع ثمانين
كانت : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح . 
التاء : حرف دال على التأنيث مبني على السكون .
معركة : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة وهي مضافة . 
حطين : اسم مجرور – مضاف إليه – مجرور بالفتحة لانه ممنوع من الصرف .
سنة : ظرف زمان منصوب . 
ألف : مضاف إليه مجرور .
 و : حرف عطف .
مئة : معطوف على مجرور . 
سبع : معطوف على مجرور .
ثمانين : معطوف على مجرور علامته الياء لانه جمع مذكر سالم .

ومثل : باتَ (نامَ) الرجلُ في داره .
بات الرجل في داره
بات : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح .
الرجل : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة . 
في داره : جار ومجرور .

ومثل : اصْبَحَ (حَلَّ) الصباحُ وأمسى المساء
أصبح الصباح
اصبح : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح .
الصباح : فاعل مرفوع .

ومثل : ما زال (ذَهَبَ) الهَمُّ عن المكروبِ.
ما زال الهم عن المكروب
ما : حرف نفي .
زال : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح .
الهم : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة .
عن المكروب : جار ومجرور

ومثل : ما بَرِحَ (غَادَرَ) الحارسُ موقِعَهُ
ما برح الحارس موقعه
ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون . 
برح : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح . 
الحارس : فاعل مرفوع .
موقع : مفعول به منصوب وهو مضاف .
هـ : في محل جر بالإضافة .

ومثل : ما دام (بقي) هَمٌّ أو سُرورٌ
ما دام هم أو سرور
ما : حرف نفي .
دام : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح .
هم : فاعل مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم .
أو : حرف عطف . 
سرور : معطوفة على مرفوع .

ومثل : كاد (مَكَرَ) الرجل لخصمه 
كاد الرجل لخصمه
كاد : فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح .
الرجل : فاعل مرفوع علامته الضمة . 
لخصمه : جار ومجرور .

  ومثل : "ما كانَ للهِ أَنْ يَتَخِذُ من ولدٍ سُبحانَهُ، إذا قَضى أمراً فإنما يَقولُ لهُ كُنْ فَيكونُ".
أي أحْدُثْ فَيَحْدُثُ
ما : نافية.
كان : فعل ماض تام . 
لله : جار ومجرور .
أن : حرف نصب .
يتخذ : فعل مضارع منصوب والفاعل ضمير مستتر فيه .
من ولد : مجرور لفظ منصوب محلا على انه مفعول يتخذ .
سبحان : مفعول مطلق منصوب، الهاء في محل جر بالإضافة .
إذا : حرف مبني على السكون .
قضى : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والفاعل مستتر فيه .
أمرا : مفعول به .
إنما : مكون من (إنّ) حرف مبني على الفتح و(ما) الكافة.
يقول : فعل مضارع مرفوع.
له : جار ومجرور
كن : فعل أمر تام مبني على السكون، وفاعله مستتر فيه تقديره (أنت).
يكون : فعل مضارع مرفوع.

----------


## بنت النيـل

إخوتي وأخواتي الاعزاء  :: 

بهذا الجزء نكون قد انتهينا من الحديث عن الافعال الناقصة وكل مايتعلق بها

في انتظار اي ملاحظات قبل بدء جزء جديد من دروس اللغة العربية .

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## كتكوت فصيح

موضوع جميل جدا ومجهود ملحوظ

برجاء الحديث عن إن واخواتها إذا تكرمت يابنت النيل 

وشكرا مقدما  ::   ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : كتكوت فصيح_ 
> *موضوع جميل جدا ومجهود ملحوظ
> 
> برجاء الحديث عن إن واخواتها إذا تكرمت يابنت النيل 
> 
> وشكرا مقدما  *


شكرا لك اخي كتكوت فصيح 
 على وعد بتنفيذ طلبك في اقرب فرصة 

 ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الحروف الناسخة

إنَّ و أنَّ ولكنَّ وكأنَّ ولَيْتَ ولَعلَّ ولا النافيةُ للجنس"

الدرس الأول

أحوال اسم إن وأخواتها


سبب التسمية : 

سُميت هذه الأدواتُ بالحروفِ الناسخةِ ، لأنها عندما تَدخُل على الجملة الاسميةِ المكونةِ من المبتدأ والخبرِ ، فإنها تُغَيِّرُ معنى الجُمْلَةَ ، ثُمَّ تُغَيِّرُ صّدارةّ المبتدأِ في الجملةِ الاسميةِ كما تُغَيِّرُ حركةَ المبتدأِ من الرفعِ إلى النصبِ ، ولهذا السبب اعتُبِرَتْ من النواسخ .

أحوال اسم إنَّ وأخواتها : 

يكون اسم إن اسما صريحاً – لا جملة ولا شبه جملة – ويكون معرباً أو مبنياً ، مفرداً أو مثنى أو جمعاً مثل :

1- إنَّ الحياةَ َ جميلةٌ
حيث جاء اسم إنَّ اسماً مُعَرباً منصوبا علامته الفتحة ، وخبرها اسم مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم

2- إنَّ الذي ربح أخوك
إسم إنَّ اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل نصب ، وخبرها من الأسماء الخمسة مرفوع علامته الواو

3- لعلَّ اللذين ربحا أخواك
اسم لعلّ : اسم موصول معرب مثنى علامته الياء ، وخبرها مثنى علامته الألف

4- لعلَّ الذين ربحوا إخوتك
اسم لعلّ : اسم موصول مبني في محل نصب، وخبرها اسم مجموع علامته الضمة

5- علمت أنّ التي ربحت أختك
اسم أنّ اسم موصول مبني في محل نصب، وخبرها مفرد علامته ....

6- عرفتُ أنّ اللتين ربحتا أختاك
اسم أنّ اسم موصول معرب مثنى علامته الياء، وخبرها .... علامته ....

7- لعلَّ اللواتي رَبِحْنَ أخواتُك
اسم لعلّ اسم موصول مبني مجموع في محل نصب ، وخبرها .... علامته ....

8- المعلمُ حاضرٌ لكنَّ التلميذَ غائبٌ
اسم لكنّ اسم مفرد ... وخبرها اسم ....   ......

9- المعلمان حاضران لكنَّ التلميذين غائبان
اسم لكنّ اسم مثنى علامته الياء  وخبرها مثنى علامته الألف

10- - المعلمون حاضرون لكنَّ التلاميذَ غائبون
اسم لكنّ اسم جمع معرب علامته ... وخبرها جمع مذكر سالم علامته الواو

11- المعلمة حاضرةٌ ، لكنَّ التلميذةَ غائبةٌ
اسم لكنّ اسم ... علامته ... وخبرها ... علامته ....

12- المعلمتان  حاضرتان لكنَّ التلميذتين غائبتان
اسم لكنّ اسم مثنى  علامته الياء  وخبرها مثنى علامته الألف

13- المعلمات حاضراتٌ لكنَّ التلميذاتِ غائباتٌ
اسم لكنّ اسم جمع علامته الكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم وخبرها جمع علامته ....

14- كأنَّ الطائرةَ (الكونكورد) صقرٌ
اسم كأنّ اسم ... علامته .... وخبرها .... علامته ... 

15- كأنَّ الطائرتين صقران
اسم كأنّ اسم ... علامته .... وخبرها .... علامته ....

16- كأنَّ الطائراتِِ صقورٌ
اسم كأنَّ اسم جمع معرب علامته الكسرة لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم وخبرها ....  
علامته ....

17- ليتّ ما نتمناه حاصلٌ
اسم ليت اسم موصولٌ مبنيٌ في محل نصب ، وخبرها مفرد علامته الضمة

18- ليت الموظفَ مخلصٌ
اسم ليت اسم ... علامته .... ، وخبرها ... علامته ....

19- ليتَ الموظفين مخلصان
اسم ليت اسم .... علامته ... ، وخبرها ... علامته ....

20- ليت المعلمين مخلصون
اسم ليت اسم جمع علامته الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم ، وخبرها جمع مذكر سالماً علامته الواو  

وللحديث بقية 

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثاني (1)
أشكال خبر إن وأخوانها


أما خبر إنّ وأخواتها ، فقد يكون اسماً صريحاً مرفوعاً ، مفرداً أو مثنى أو جمعاً ، كما مر في الجمل السابقة ، وقد يكون خبرها جملة فعلية ، جملة اسمية  أو شبه جملة : -

جملة فعلية ، مثل :

إنَّ العلمَ يتقدمُ 

إن َّ: حرف مشبه بالفعل مبني على الفتح
العلم : اسم إن منصوب علامته الفتحة
يتقدم : فعل مضارع مرفوع علامته الضمة ، وفاعله مستتر فيه والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل رفع خبر إن 

جملة اسمية  ، مثل :

عرفتُ أنَّ الكريمَ  صيتهُ ذائعٌ
ليت الشبابَ  أيامُه عائدةٌ
كأنَّ ثُقْبُ الأوزونِ مشكلاتُه خطيرةٌ
إنَّ الشَهْرَ أيامُه طوالٌ


إنَّ الشَهْرَ أيامُه طوالٌ
إن : حرف مشبه بالفعل ، مبني على الفتح
الشهر : اسم إن منصوب علامته الفتحة
أيام    : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة وهو مضاف
هـ    : في محل جر بالإضافة
طوال : خبر المبتدأ مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم والجملة من المبتدأ والخبر في محل رفع خبر إن .



شبه جملة :

*جار ومجرور : مثل إن العلمَ في الصدور
* ظرفية مثل : ليت الخيرَ عندك

ليت الخيرَ عندك
ليت : حرف مبني على الفتح
الخير : اسم ليت منصوب علامته الفتحة
عند : ظرف منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف
ك : في محل جر بالإضافة ، وشبه الجملة الظرفية في محل رفع خبر ليت 


وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثاني (2)
أحوال خبر إن وأخواتها


يشترط في خبر إن وأخواتها إن كان مفرداً أو جملة أنْ يتأخر عن اسمها 

مثل :  إنَّ الحروبَ طريقُ الهلاكِ 

        كأنّ قارئَ الأخبارِ يُعاني من البَرْدِ 

كأنّ قارئَ الأخبارِ يُعاني من البَرْدِ 

كأنَّ : حرف مبني على الفتح
قارئَ : اسم كأنَّ منصوب ، وهو مضاف 
الأخبار : مضاف إليه مجرور 
يعاني : فعل مضارع مرفوع علامته الضمة المقدَّرة على الياء والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو ، والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل رفع خبر كأنَّ 
من البرد : شبه جملة جار ومجرور متعلقان بـِ (يعاني) 

أما إذا كان خبر هذه الحروف شبه جملة ظرفا أو جاراً ومجروراً ، فيجوز أن يتقدم على الاسم ، إن لم تكن في الجملة لام الابتداء ،  
مثل :   
إنَّ في الأمثالِ حِكْمَةً      
في الأمثال : شبه جملة جار ومجرور في محل رفع خبر إن المقدم       
حكمة : اسم إن منصوب مؤخر       

ليتَ عندنا دليلا قاطعاً
عند : ظرف مكان منصوب وهو مضاف     
نا : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر بالإضافة،وشبه الجملة الظرفية في محل رفع خبر ليت   
دليلا : اسم إن منصوب مؤخر      
قاطعا : صفة لمنصوب

أما إنْ وجدت لامُ الابتداءِ في الجملة فلا يجوزُ تقديمُ الخبرِ شبهِ الجملةِ على الاسمِ ، 
مثل : 
إنَّ الشجاعةَ لفي قولِ الحَقِّ

إنَّ الحِكْمَةَ لضالةُ المؤمن 

وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثاني (3)
تقدم خبر إن وأخواتها وجوباً


ويتقدم خبر إن وأخواتها وجوبا في حالة واحدة ، وهي إذا كان في اسمها ضميرٌ يعود إلى الخبر شبه الجملة مثل :

إنّ في البقالة صاحَبها
في البقالة : شبه جملة في محل رفع خبر إن 
صاحب : اسم إن منصوب مؤخر وهو مضاف

لعلَّ عِندَ الطِّفلِ أبويه
عند : ظرف مكان منصوب
الطفل: مضاف إليه مجرور ، وشبه الجملة في محل رفع خبر ليت
أبوي : اسم ليت مؤخر منصوب علامته الياء لأنه مثنى وهو مضاف
هـ : في محل جر بالإضافة . 

تركيب لَيْتَ شعري : تختص ليت بهذا التركيب اللغوي ، وهو مكون من ليت واسمها (شِعْرَ) المضاف إلى ياء المتكلم ويحذف في هذا التركيب خبرها المقدر ب (حاصل ) فيصير معنى التركيب ليت علمي حاصلٌ أو ليتني أعلم الأمرَ وأعرفه ، ويُستعملُ هذا الأسلوبُ بَعدَ جُمْلَةٍ  مبدوءةٍ  باستفهامٍ مثل :

ليت شعري هل يظلُ العربُ متفرقين ؟
شعر : اسم ليت منصوب بفتحة مقدرةعلى آخره ،وهو مضاف
ي : في محل جر بالإضافة  ، وخبر ليت محذوف تقديره حاصل
هل : حرف استفهام مبني على السكون – لا محل له
يظل : فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع
العرب : اسم يظل مرفوع
متفرقين : خبر يظل منصوب علامته الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم

ليت شعري متى يَتَّحِدُ العربُ ؟
متى: اسم استفهام مبني على السكون في محل نصب ظرف زمان
يتحد : فعل مضارع مرفوع
العرب : فاعل مرفوع

ملاحظة هامة :

إذا جاء بعد إنَّ أو أخواتها ظرف أو جار ومجرور ، فإن اسمها يكون مؤخراً مثل :

³إنّ في الدار أثاثاً كثيراً            
          ³لعل عند الغائب عُذراً مقبولا

³ليْتَ بالإمكان مساعدةَ المُحتاجِ        
      ³كأنّ عندَ المحامي دفاعاً قوياً 

³عُرِف أن في الأمر سرّاً  
            ³إن مع العسر يسراً 

فمن الأخطاء التي تشيع في استخدام اللغة أن كثيرين من مستعملي اللغة كتابة وقراءة يظنون أنّ ما يتقدم في جملة (إنَّ واخواتها ) هو الاسم وأن ما يتأخر هو الخبر ، ويغفلون عن أن هذه القاعدة تُتَّبَعُ عندما لا يأتي بعد (إن وأخواتها) ما هو ظرف أو جار ومجرور . فإن أتى بعدها ظرف أو جار ومجرور كان اسمها مؤخراً – ومعلوم انه منصوب – وكان الظرف وما يضاف إليه ، والجار والمجرور هما خبر إن المقدم لا اسمها .


وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثالث (1)
شروط عمل إن وأخواتها


يُشترط في عمل - إنّ وأنَّ وكأنَّ وليت - نصب المبتدأ ورفع الخبر في الجملة 
الاسمية ، ألا تَدْخُلَ عليها (ما) الزائدة – الكافة – فإذا لحقت ما الزائدة إحدى هذه الأدوات 
كفتها - منعتها – من العمل . باستثناء (ليت) حيث يجوز إلغاء عملها إذ لحقتها ما الزائدة ويجوز أن تظل عاملة ، والأفضل إلغاء عملها عندئذ .  

مثل :

*"إنما المؤمنون إخوة "     
      *ليتما العدلُ سائدٌ       
       *ليتما العدلَ سائدٌ 

"إنما المؤمنون إخوة "
إن     : حرف مشبه بالفعل مبني 
ما     : حرف مبني على السكون زائد 
المؤمنون : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الواو
اخوة : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم

ليتما العدلُ سائدٌ
ليت    : حرف مشبه بالفعل مبني 
ما     : الكافة ، حرف زائد مبني
العدلُ : مبتدأ علامته الضمة
سائد   : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضم

ليتما العدلَ سائدٌ
العدلَ : اسم ليت منصوب 
سائدٌ   : خبر ليت مرفوع

 وتدخل (ما ) الزائدة الكافة على (إنّ) أكثر من سائر أخواتها. 

ويشترط في (ما)  الكافة أن تكون الزائدة ، وليست (ما)  الموصولة التي تعني معنى (الذي) 
مثل : إن ما ترجوه واقعٌ ، والتفريق بينهما سهل ، حيث تَعنى الموصولة معنى (الذي) وعند حذفها يتغير المعنى ، أما الزائدة فلا تَغَيّرَ يَطرأُ على الجملة عند حذفها ، ثم إنه يُفَرِّقُ بين الزائدة والموصولة في طريقة الكتابة أيضا ، ففي حين تتصل ما الزائدة مع إن أو أخواتها حيث تكتبان كلمة واحدة ، فإن (ما) الموصولة تكتب مستقلة عن هذه الأدوات : 

إنَّ ما ترجوه واقع
إنَّ     : حرف مشبه بالفعل ، مبني 
ما     : اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل نصب اسم إن
ترجو: فعل مضارع مرفوع علامته ضمة مقدرة على الواو والفاعل مستتر فيه 
ه      : ضمير مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به 
واقع   : خبر إن مرفوع 


وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثالث (2)
تخفيف إن وأن وكأن ولكن(1) 

إنّ :   إذا خففت إنَّ وَجَبَ إهمالُها ، وَوَجَبَ أيضا أن تَدْخُلَ على ما كان يُعتبرُ خبراً لها (لامُ الابتداء) والتي تسمى أيضا (اللام الفارقة) التي تُفَرِّقُ وَتُمَيِّزُ بين (إنْ) هذه وبين (إنْ) العاملة عمل ليس .

فالأولى مثل : إنْ العاملُ لجادٌ 
إنْ     : حرف مشبه بالفعل مُلغى عمله ، مبني على السكون
العامل: مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة 
ل  : اللام لام الابتداء حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له 
جاد : خبر مرفوع

والثانية العاملة عمل ليس   : إنْ خالدٌ غائبا = ليسَ خالدٌ غائباً 
إن : حرف مبني على السكون عامل عمل ليس 
 خالد   : اسم إن العاملة عمل ليس مرفوع  
غائبا  : خبر إن العاملة عمل ليس منصوب 

وإذا خُفِفَتْ (إنّ) فلا يليها من الأفعال إلا الناسخةُ ( كان وأخواتها وكاد وأخواتها وظَنَّ وأخواتها ، وعندئذ تدخل لا م الابتداء على ما كان في الأصل خبراً مثل : 

1) قوله تعالى "وإن كانت لكبيرةً إلا على الذين هدى الله "
2) ومثل : إنْ يكادُ الحرُّ لَيَعْشَقُ الحُرّيةَ 

3) ومثل : إنْ وجدنا معظمَهم لصادقين 
4) ومثل : " إنْ نَظُنُّكَ لمن الكاذبين " 


وإن كانت لكبيرةً إلا على الذين هدى الله
لكبيرة : اللام ، لام الابتداء ، كبيرة : خبر كان منصوب

إنْ يكادُ الحرُّ لَيَعْشَقُ الحُرّيةَ
يكاد : فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع 
الحر : اسم يكاد مرفوع 
لَ : لام حرف مبني على الفتح
يعشق : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وفاعله مستتر فيه
الحرية : مفعول به منصوب علامته الفتحة 
والجملة من الفعل والفاعل والمفعول به في محل نصب خبر يكاد 

 إنْ وجدنا معظمَهم لصادقين
وجد   : فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير المتكلمين : (نا) 
نا      : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل 
معظم : مفعول به أو منصوب علامته الفتحة ، وهو مضاف
هم    : في محل جر بالإضافة
لصادقين : مفعول به ثانٍ منصوب علامته الياء 

" إنْ نَظُنُّكَ لمن الكاذبين "
إن : حرف مبني على السكون 
نظن : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وفاعله ضمير مستتر فيه تقديره نحن ، ك : في محل نصب مفعول به اول لـ(نظن) 
لـ : حرف مبني على الفتح
من الكاذبين : شبه جملة في محل نصب مفعول ثان (نظن)


وللحديث بقية  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الثالث (3)
تخفيف إن وأن وكأن ولكن(2) 


إذا خففت (أنَّ) بَطَلَ عملُها ، وفي هذه الحالة تدخل على الجملة الاسمية مثل :

" وآخرُ دعواهم أنْ الحمدُ لله رب العالمين"  
آخر   : مبتدأ مرفوع وهو مضاف
دعوى : مضاف إليه مجرور بكسرة مقدرة على الألف ،وهو مضاف
هم    : في محل جر بالإضافة
أن     : حرف مبني على السكون
الحمد  : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة
لله     : شبه جملة جار ومجرور متعلقان بالمصدر (الحمد)
رب    : نعت مجرور ، وهو مضاف
العالمين : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته الياء

" عَلِم أنْ سيكونُ منكم مرضى " 
علم   : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح وفاعله مستتر فيه عائد إلى لفظ الجلالة
أن     : حرف مبني على السكون
سيكون : فعل مضارع ناقص مرفوع
منكم  : شبه جملة في محل نصب خبر (يكون)
مرضى : اسم يكون مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على الألف 

إذا خففت (كأنّ) فإنها مهملة لا عمل لها . وعند ذاك تدخل على الأسماء وعلى الأفعال مثل :

حضر المدعوون لكنْ المضيفُ غائبٌ
حضر المدعوون لكنْ غابَ المضيفُ

حضر المدعوون لكنْ المضيفُ غائبٌ
حضر : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح
المدعوون : فاعل مرفوع علامته الواو 
لكن : حرف مبني على السكون 
المضيف : مبتدأ مرفوع 
غائب : خبر مرفوع 

حضر المدعوون لكنْ غابَ المضيفُ
غاب : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح
المضيف : فاعل مرفوع 

أما لعلَّ فلا يجوز تخفيفها ولذا تظل عاملة  .

وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الرابع 
فتح همزة (إن) وكسرها

تكون همزة (إنّ)  مفتوحة أو مكسورة ، والقاعدة العامة التي تقرر فتح همزتها أو كسرها هي : إذا صح أن يُصاغ من إنّ واسمها وخبرها مصدر يكون مرفوعا أو منصوبا أو مجروراً ، فإن همزة إن مفتوحة ، أما إذا لم يَجُزْ تحويلُها هي واسمها وخبرها إلى مصدر ، فإن همزتها مكسورة .

ويصاغ من إن واسمها وخبرها مصدر مرفوع في المواقع التالية
إذا كانت وما بعدها في موقع الفاعل مثل : 
سرني أنكّ كريمٌ = سرني كرمُك

إذا كانت وما بعدها في موقع نائب الفاعل مثل :

عُرِف أنَّ الرجلَ محسنٌ = عُرِف إحسانُه

إذا كانت وما بعدها في موقع المبتدأ مثل :
من حسناتك أنّكَ مستبشرٌ = من حسناتك استبشارُك

إذا كانت وما بعدها في موقع الخبر مثل :
حسبُك أنّك مبادرٌ = حسبُك مبادَرَتُك

إذا كانت وما بعدها في موقع التابع لاسم مرفوع بالعطف أو البدل فالعطف ، مثل :
أعجبني سلوكُه وأنّه مخلصٌ = أعجبني سلوكُهُ وإخلاصُهُ

والبدل مثل :
يُفرحني خليلٌ أنّهُ مهذبٌ = يفرحني خليلٌ تهذيبُهُ

وتؤول إن وما بعدها بمصدرٍ منصوبٍ في الحالات التالية

أن تكون هي وما بعدها في موضع المفعول به ، مثل :عرفتُ أنَّكَ قادم = عرفتُ قدومَكَ

أن تكون هي وما بعدها في موضع خبر كان أو أخواتها ، مثل :
كان ظني أنّك ناجحٌ = كان ظني نَجَاحَكَ

أن تكون هي وما بعدها في موضع تابع المنصوب بالعطف ، مثل: 
قوله تعالى " اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمتُ عليكم ، وأني فضلتكم علىالعالمين " والتقدير اذكروا نعمتي وتفضيلي إياكم 
ومثل :
عرفتُ حضورَك وأنَّكَ مُهْتَمٌ : عرفت حضورَك واهتمامَك

أما البدل فمثل : 
أكبرتُ مَرْيَمَ أنها حَسَنَةُ الخُلْقِ = أكبرت مَرَيَمَ حُسْنَ خُلُقِها 

وتؤول بمصدر مجرور

إذا وقعت أنَّ واسمها وخبرها بعد حرف جر مثل : 
استغربت من أنك مهمل = استغربت من إهمالك 

إذا وقعت في موضع المضاف إليه مثل : 
تداركْ الأمرَ قبلَ أنَّ الأمْرَ يتفاقمُ = قبلَ تفاقُمِ الأمرِ 

إذا وقعت في موضع تابع المجرور بالعطف مثل :
سٌرِرْتُ مِنُ أدبِ الفتاةِ وأنَّها مجتهدةُ = سررتُ مِنْ أدبِ الفتاةِ  واجتهادِها 

أو البدل مثل :
عَجِبْتُ مِنْ القطارِأنَّهُ بطيءٌ = عجبتُ من القطارِ بُطْئِهِ 

وللحديث بقية    ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس الخامس
كسر همزة (إنّ)

ذكرنا أنَّ همزة إنَّ مكسورة ، إذا لم يَجُزْ تأويلَها هي واسمها وخبرها بمصدر ، وذلك في مواضع اشهرها .
- أن تقع في بداية الكلام حقيقةً مثل : "إنَّا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبيناً"
أو تقع في بداية الكلام حُكْماً وذلك بعد حرف :
- تنبيه مثل : ألا إنَّ المعتدين نادمون
- أو استفتاح مثل : أما إنِّي موافق
- أو ردع – إجابةٌ بشدة - مثل : كلا إنَّه لم يَصْدُقْ
- أو جواب مثل : نعم إنَّه مُخطيء ، ومثل : لا إنَّه بريء

وقد اعتبرت همزة إنَّ مكسورة بعد هذه الحروف لأنها في حكم الواقعة في بداية الكلام .

- أن َ تقع بعدَ (حتى)  مثل : صَامَ الرَّجُلُ عن الكلامِ ، حتى إنَّه لم يكلَّم أحداً

- أن تَقَعَ بعدَ (حيث)  مثل : اذهبْ حيثُ إنَّ الرِّزْقَ وفيرٌ 

- أن تَقَعَ بعدَ (إذ)  مثل : وقفت إذ إنَّ الإشارةَ حمراءُ 

- أن تقع في أول صلة الموصول  : هنأت الذي إنَّه فائزٌ 

- أن تَقَعَ بعدَ القسمِ  مثل : والله إنَّه متواضع 
ومثل :"يس والقران الحكيم ، إنَّكَ لمن المرسلين"

- أنْ تَقَعَ بعدَ القول  مثل : قال إنَّهُ موافقٌ     
قيل إنَّكَ غائبٌ
يُقال إنَّ المشكلةَ سُوِّيتْ

- أنْ تَقَعَ بعدَ واو الحال  مثل : صافحته وإنِّي غيرُ راضٍ 

- أن تقع في خبرها لام الابتداء  مثل : "والله يعلم إنَّكَ لرسولُه والله يشهد إنَّ المنافقين لكاذبون" 

- أن تقع في بداية جملة مستأنفة  مثل : يَظُنُّ بَعْضُ الطُّلابِ أنَّ النجاحَ لا يحتاجُ إلى جَهْدٍ ، إنَّهم واهمون . 


وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس السادس (1)
لا النافية للجنس

وهي تفيد شُمُولَ نفي جميع أنواع الجنس الذي تُذْكَرُ معه ، وهي في توكيدها النفيَ تُشْبِهُ (إنَّ) في توكيد الإثبات ، ولهذا فهي تعمل عمل إنَّ ، فعندما نقول : لا رجلَ في الحفل ، فإننا ننفي وجود جنس الرجال كلياً في الحفل .

وتعمل لا النافية للجنس عمل (إنَّ) بشروط :

- أن تَدُلَّ على شمول النفي بها لكل أفراد الجنس دون استثناء  مثل :

لا غريبَ بيننا

-  أنْ يكون اسمها وخبرها نكرتين لفظا مثل :

لا غاشَّ رابحٌ 

 - أو يكون اسمها وخبرها نكرتين معنى وإن كان لفظهما يدل على معرفة ، مثل ، الأسماء المشهورة بصفات معلومة ، عندما يُقْصَدُ باستعمالها الصفةَ التي اشتُهِرَتْ بها دونَ أن يقصد الاسمُ بالذات ، مثل :

لا حاتمَ فيكم ولا متنبيَ =  لا كريمَ فيكم ولا شاعرَ

 - ألاَّ يفصل بينهما وبين اسمها أيَّ فاصل  مثل :
 لا ماءَ في البيت ولا زادَ 

أما إذا فصل بينهما ، أُلغيَ عَمَلُها  مثل : 
لا في البيت ماءٌ ولا زادٌ

- ألاَّ تُسبقَ بحرف جر ، فإذا سُبِقَتْ بحرف جر فإن عملها يُلغى ، مثل:

جاؤوا بلا سلاحٍ 

وللحديث بقية  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس السادس (2)
أحوال اسم لا النافية للجنس

اسم لا النافية للجنس على ثلاثة أشكال

أ) غير مضاف : وهو يُبني على ما يُنصبُ به ، مثل :

لا رجلَ في الدار : رجل اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الفتحة
لا رجلين في الدار : رجلين اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الياء
لا رجالَ في الدار : رجال اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الفتحة
لا معوقتين في الأسرةِ : معوقتين اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الياء لأنه مثنى
لا معوقين في الأسرةِ : معوقين اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
لا  معوقاتِ في الأسرة : معوقاتِ اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الكسرة

ب) الشكل الثاني أن يكون اسمها مضافاً ، فإذا كان كذلك فإنه يكون معربا منصوبا ، مثل :

لا رجلَ سوءٍ محبوبٌ : رجل اسم لا النافية للجنس منصوب علامته الفتحة
لا رَجُلَيْ سوءٍ محبوبون : رجلي اسمها منصوب علامته الياء لانه مثنى
لا مُهْمِلَيْ واجبهم ناجحون : مهملي اسمها منصوب علامته الياء لانه جمع مذكر سالم
لا مهملاتِ واجِبِهِنَّ ناجحاتٌ : مهملات اسم لا النافية للجنس منصوب علامته الكسرة


ج) الشكل الثالث لاسم (لا) النافية للجنس هو الشبيه بالمضاف : وهو ما اتصل به شي يتمم معناه ، وهو معرب . مثل :

لا سيئاً فعلُه حاضرٌ
لا : نافية للجنس حرف مبني على السكون
سيئا : اسم لا النافية للجنس منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح
فعل : فاعل للصفة المشبهة (سيئا) وهو مضاف
هـ : في محل جر بالإضافةح
حاضر : خبر لا النافية للجنس مرفوع

ومثل : 

لا مذموما خُلُقُهُ بيننا
مذموما : اسم لا منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح

وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس السادس (3)
أحوال خبر لا النافية للجنس

وكما يكون خبرها مفرداً – غير جملة ولا شبه جملة – كالأمثلة السابقة ،  فإنَّ خبرها قد يكون :

جملة فعلية  ، مثل : 

لا كريمَ أصلٍ يُذَمُّ
 يذم : فعل مضارع مرفوع ونائب فاعله مستتر فيه يعود إلى (كريم)
 الجملة من الفعل ونائب الفاعل في محل رفع خبر لا .

جملة اسمية  ، مثل :

لا لئيمَ طَبْعٍ أصْلُه كَريمٌ
 أصل : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الضمة وهو مضاف
 هـ : في محل جر بالإضافة
كريم : خبر مرفوع علامته تنوين الضموالجملة من المبتدأ والخبر في  
 محل رفع خبر لا .


شبه جملة ظرفية  ، مثل :

لا أمانَ لمن لا أمانةَ عِنْدَهُ

جار ومجرور ، مثل :

 لا عقلَ كالتدبير

* هذا وقد يُحْذَفُ اسم لا النافية للجنس ، مثل : 
لا عليكَ = أي لا بأسَ عليكَ

 * هذا وقد يُحْذَفُ خبرها إن كان معروفا ، مثل :
لا بأسَ = أي لا بأسَ عليكَ  

وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس السادس (4)
أحكام (لا) إذا تكررت

إذا تكررت (لا) في الكلام فإن (لا) الأولى غير المتكررة تظل عاملة عملها العادي ، أما لا الثانية – المكررة – فيجوز أن تعمل عمل لا النافية للجنس 

مثل 1 :  لا حولَ ولا قوةَ إلا بالله 

ومثل  :  لا حولَ ولا قوةً إلا بالله 

أو أن تعمل عمل ليس مثل :

لا حولَ ولا قوةٌ إلا بالله

أو أن تُلغى ويكون ما بعدها مبتدأ وخبراً  مثل :

لا حولَ ولا قوةٌُ إلا بالله

لا حولَ ولا قوةَ الا بالله 
لا : حرف مبني على السكون ، لا محل له 
حول : اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الفتح وخبر لا محذوف تقديرة موجود 
و : حرف عطف مبني على الفتح
لا : حرف مبني على السكون ، لا محل له 
قوة : اسم (لا) النافية للجنس مبني على الفتحة وخبر (لا) محذوف تقديره موجود 
والجملة من لا الثانية واسمها وخبرها معطوفة على جملة (لا) الأولى
إلا : حرف حصر مبني على السكون
بالله : جار ومجرور متعلقان بمحذوف خبر لا الثانية

لا حولَ ولا قوةٌ  إلا بالله
لا : حرف مبني على السكون 
حول : اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الفتحة وخبرها محذوف 
و : حرف عطف 
لا : حرف مبني عامل عمل ليس 
قوة : اسم لا العاملة عمل ليس مرفوع بالضم وخبره محذوف تقديره (مَرْجُوَّةٌ)

لا حولَ ولا قوةٌ  إلا بالله
لا : نافية للجنس 
حول : اسم لا النافية للجنس مبني على الفتح 
لا : حرف زائد غير عامل 
قوة : مبتدأ مرفوع ، خبره محذوف تقديره (مَرْجُوَّةٌ)


وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

الدرس السادس (5)
أحكام صفة اسم لا النافية للجنس

إذا وُصِفَ اسمُ لا  النافية للجنس أو عُطِفَ عليه اسمٌ غيرُ مضافٍ ولا شبيهٌ بالمضاف جاز 
ان تكونَ الصفةُ أو المعطوفُ  مبنيين على الفتح أو منصوبين .

فالصفة مثل : لا رجلَ فاضلَ خاسرٌ 
العطف مثل : لا رجلَ وامرأةَ في الدار

أما إذا وصف اسم لا النافية للجنس بما هو غير مضاف ولا شبيهٍ بالمضاف وكان الوصفُ  غيرَ متصلٍ باسم (لا) مباشرةً ، فلا يجوز بناء النعت ، بل يكون منصوباً مثل :
لا أحدَ في الأسرةِ مُهاجراً

وإذا وصف اسم لا النافية للجنس باسم مضاف  مثل : لا رَجُلَ ذا سوابق فينا ، 

أو باسم شبيهٍ بالمضاف  مثل : لا أحدَ راغباً في السوء فينا ،  
فالأفضل أن تكون الصفة منصوبة .

----------


## بنت النيـل

إخوتي وأخواتي الاعزاء  ::   :: 
انتهينا في الجزء السابق من دروس اللغة العربية من شرح 

الجملة الإسمية وركناها

العدد 

الأفعال الناقصة 

الحروف الناسخة 

ودرسنا القادم عن المستثنى 

 ::   ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

المستثنى  

الدرس الأول

مفهوم الاستثناء 

إخراج اسم يقع بعد أداة استثناء من الحكم أو المعنى المفهوم قبل الأداة . 

فالمستثنى  اسم يذكر بعد أداة من أدوات الاستثناء ومخالفا ما قبل الأداة في الحكم مثل :
 برأ القاضي المتهمين إلا متهما .
 فالاسم الواقع بعد أداة الاستثناء "متهما " هو الذي أخرج من الحكم السابق للأداة وهو البراءة , وهو المستثنى من حكم البراءة . 

أركان الاستثناء

وهي مكونات جملة الاستثناء , التي تتشكل من : 

المستثنى "متهماً" 
والمستثنى منه " المتهمين "
 ومن الأداة " إلا " 
ومن الحكم العام وهو "البراءة " في  الجملة السابقة . 

أدوات الاستثناء

 أشهرها ثماني هي : 
إلا , غير , سوى , ما عدا ، ما خلا ، حاشا , ليس , لا يكون . 

أنواع الاستثناء

الأول : الاستثناء المتصل :

 وهو ما كان فيه المستثنى من نفس نوع المستثنى منه  مثل :
ظهرت النجوم إلا نجمةً .      
       هاجرت الطيور إلا الدوريًَ . 
قلمت الأشجار إلا ثلاثةَ أشجار .     
 عرفت المدعويين إلا واحداً . 

عرفت المدعويين إلا واحداً 
عرف : فعل ماضٍ مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير المتكلم (تُ) والضمير في محل رفع فاعل 
المدعوين : مفعول به منصوب علامته الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم  
إلا : أداة استثناء حرف مبني على السكون 
واحداً : مستثنى منصوب علامته تنوين الفتح 

تعاملت مع المصارف إلا مصرفين
 تعاملت : فعل وفاعل 
مع المصارف : شبه جملة جار ومجرور 
إلا : حرف مبني على السكون 
مصرفين : مستثنى منصوب علامته الياء لأنه مثنى

والثاني : الاستثناء المنقطع 

 وهو ما كان فيه المستثنى من غير جنس المستثنى منه 
مثل : 
رجع الصيادون إلا شباكَهم ،
 فالمستثنى " الشباك " من غير جنس المستثنى منه " الصيادون " وإنما هو من لوازمهم وأدواتهم . 

رجع الصيادون إلا  شباكَهم 
رجع : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح  
الصيادون : فاعل مرفوع علامته الواو 
لا : حرف مبني على السكون 
شباك : مستثنى منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف 
هم : في محل جر بالإضافة

ومثل : حضر الضيوف إلا سياراتِهم 

وعاد الطيارون إلا الطائراتِ

 
وهنالك من يضيف إلى هذين النوعين : الاستثناء المتصل والمنقطع نوعا ثالثا يسمونه الاستثناء المفرًغ , وهو ليس من باب الاستثناء ولا رابط بينه وبين أسلوب الاستثناء , لعدم وجود مستثنى منه ولا مستثنى , وقد توهموا الاستثناء لوجود إحدى أدواته في الجملة وهي (إلا) التي تدل على الحصر . مثل : 
ما انتصر إلا الحقُ  
وما ساعدت إلا محمدا 
وما التقيت إلا بزيدٍ . 
حيث تعرب الأسماء بعد أداة الحصر على أنها فاعل , ومفعول به , واسم مجرور وكأن أداة الحصر لا وجود لها .

وللحديث بقية  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

المستثنى  
الدرس الثاني 


حكم المستثنى  (وجوب نصب المستثنى)

1- أن تكون جملة الاستثناء تامة موجبة , مثل : 
نزل اللاعبون إلى الساحة إلا حاميَ المرمى
ردد المنشدون النشيد ما خلا سعيداً 
ساومت البائعين ما عدا البقالَ  
غردت الطيور ما حاشا الحسونَ 

في الأمثلة السابقة نلاحظ أن المستثنى كان منصوبا فيها جميعها , وذلك لأن الجملة مثبته – غير منفية – وأن الاستثناء تام حيث كان المستثنى منه موجودا , ويسمى هذا النوع الاستثناء التام الموجب  .

2- أن تكَون جملة الاستثناء تامة – وجود المستثنى – منفية شريطة أن يتقدم المستثنى على المستثنى منه  مثل :

ما جاء إلا علياً أحدٌ
مثل قول الشاعر : 
ما لي إلا آلَ أحمدَ شيعةٌ               
  ومالي إلا مذهبَ الحق مذهب

3- أن يكون المستثنى منه من غير جنس المستثنى منه – في الاستثناء المنقطع - سواء أكانت الجملة مثبتة أم منفية . نقول :
عاد الحصادون إلا مناجلَهم 
صعد الركاب إلى الطائرة إلا حقائبَهَم

وهكذا نلاحظ أن نصب المستثنى واجب في الحالات التالية : 

1- إذا كان الاستثناء تاما مثبتا 
2- إذا كان الاستثناء تاما مثبتا أو منفيا , وتقدم المستثنى على المستثنى منه . 
3- في الاستثناء المنقطع سواء أكانت جملة الاستثناء تامة مثبتة , أم كانت منفية . 

جواز النصب واتباع المستثنى للمستثنى منه "إبداله منه"
لم يحضر المسؤولون إلا المحافظَ , المحافظُ 
حيث يعرب المحافظ على أنه مستثنى منصوب, أو بدل مرفوع من "المسؤولون" 

ما صدقت الخطباءَ إلا خطيباً ، خطيبا 
خطيبا : مستثنى منصوب أو بدل من مفعول به منصوب (الخطباء) 

ما تعاملت مع مكاتب السفر عدا مكتبا ، مكتبٍ 
مكتبا : مستثنى منصوب أو بدل من اسم مجرور- مكاتب -لعلنا نلاحظ ان المستثنى كان في الجمل السابقة منصوبا وجاز معه إعراب آخر هو البدل من الاسم السابق له (المستثنى منه). والسبب في ذلك هو كون الاستثناء تاما – لوجود المستثنى منه في الجمل – أولا , ولكونه غير مثبت – منفيا – ثانيا .
لذا يجوز نصب المستثنى أو إبداله من المستثنى منه عندما تكون جملة الاستثناء تامة ومنفية. هذا ويعامل النهي والاستفهام الإنكاري – الذي لا يحتمل إجابة – معاملة النفي . 

نقول في النهي :

 لا يجلس أحدٌ إلا الناجحَ أو الناجحُ
لا : حرف نهي مبني على السكون 
أحد : فاعل مرفوع 
إلا : أداة استثناء مبنية على السكون 
الناجحَ : مستثنى منصوب 
الناجحُ : بدل من أحد مرفوع – لأن الجملة واقعة في أسلوب النهي

وفي الاستفهام الإنكاري نقول : 

من ينكر فصل الوحدة إلا  المكابرَ , المكابرُ 
المكابرَ : مستثنى منصوب 
المكابرُ : بدل مرفوع من الفاعل المستتر في الفعل (ينكر ) 

هذا وقد يكون النفي بغير أدوات النفي ، وإنما يفهم ذلك من المعنى .
مثل :  فني الجسمُ إلا  العظمَ , العظمُ ،  لأن معنى فني لم يبق 

ومثل :قوله تعالى"ويأبى الله إلا  أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون"، لأن معنى يأبى 
"لا يرضى" ،  إلا أن يتم = إلا اتمامَ

جواز نصب المستثنى وجره مع الأدوات عدا , خلا ,حاشا والتي يعتبرها النحويون حروف جر. نقول :

 قطفت الأزهار عدا الوردَ ، الوردِ 
زينت الغرفَ خلا غرفةً , غرفةٍ 
زرت مدارس الحي حاشا مدرسةً , مدرسةٍ 

وللحديث بقية  ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

المستثنى  

الدرس الثالث 

أدوات الاستثناء 

إلا : وهي أداة استثناء في جملة الاستثناء , وأداة حصر في غير ذلك ، مثل :
ما فاز إلا المجدُ 
ما قرأت إلا مقدمةَ الكتاب 
ما تعاملت إلا بالدينارِ 

غير وسوى : وهما في الاستثناء اسمان يعربان إعراب المستثنى ويحملان على (إلا) - يعنيان معنى إلا -  ويثبت لهما الإعراب الذي يكون للاسم بعد إلا في الاستثناء –المستثنى- . 

ففي الاستثناء التام المثبت ، نقول : 

فهم التلاميذ القاعدة غيرَ سميرٍ 
فهم التلاميذ : فعل وفاعل               
القاعدة : مفعول به 
غير : مستثنى منصوب علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف
سمير : مضاف إليه مجرور 

ركب المسافرون الطائرة سوى صالحٍ
ركب المسافرون : فعل وفاعل . 
الطائرة : مفعول به منصوب 
سوى : مستثنى منصوب علامته الفتحة المقدرة على آخره وهو مضاف 
صالح : مضاف إليه .

لعلنا نلاحظ أن إعراب غير وسوى في الجملتين السابقتين كان كإعراب الاسم الذي يأتي بعد إلا – المستثنى – ولذا أعربت كل واحدة على أنها مستثنى منصوب وفي الوقت نفسه كانت كلتاهما مضافتين والاسم الواقع بعدهما , كان مضافا إليه مجروراً .

- أما في الاستثناء التام المنفي , فنقول : 

ما أتم الدورانَ حول المضمار أحد غيرَ , غيرُ لاعبٍ 
غير : مستثنى منصوب
غير : بدل مرفوع 

ما صدقت أحداً غيرَ ، غيرَ عادلٍ
غير : مستثنى منصوب
غير : بدل منصوب 

 ما وثقت بتاجر سوى  ، عبيدٍ
سوى : مستثنى منصوب 
سوى : بدل مجرور 

ما كتبت من الرسالة سوى فصلين
سوى : مستثنى منصوب 
سوى : بدل مجرور

نلاحظ أن غير وسوى في الاستثناء التام المنفي تعربان مستثنى منصوب أو تعربان على البدلية من المستثنى منه ، ويكون الاسم الواقع بعدهما مجروراً بالإضافة .

أما في غير أسلوب الاستثناء فتعربان وفق موقعهما من الجملة مثل :

ما احتُرمَ غيرُ العاملِ
غير : نائب فاعل مرفوع

ما انتقدت سوى المقصرِ
سوى : مفعول به منصوب بفتحة مقدرة على آخرها .

ما أعطيت غيرَ  المحتاجِ 
غير : مفعول به منصوب 

ما مررت بغيرِ عاملٍ  
غير : اسم مجرور بغير

الأدوات : خلا , عدا , حاشا ويكون المستثنى بعدهما إما منصوبا أو مجروراً باعتبار أن هذه الأدوات حروف جر .

ما خلا و ماعدا – ويمنع جل النحويين استعمال (ما) مع (حاشا) ويكون المستثنى بعدهما إما منصوبا على الاستثناء أو منصوبا على أنه مفعول به .

وهنالك أداتان هما ليس  و لا يكون  ولا تعتبران في الاستثناء فعلين , إنما تعتبر كل واحدة أداة ترادف معنى (إلا )
نقول : سافر القوم ليس الأميرَ
سافر القوم : فعل وفاعل 
ليس : أداة استثناء مبنية على الفتح بمعنى (إلا) 
الأمير : مستثنى منصوب علامته الفتحة 

انسحب الجنود لا يكونُ  القائدَ
انسحب الجنود : فعل وفاعل 
لا يكون : أداة استثناء بمعنى (إلا)
القائد : مستثنى منصوب علامته الفتحة

وللحديث بقية   ::  ::

----------


## مصراوى

( ليس ) و( لايكون ) تحل محل إلا
بصراحة معلومة جديدة تماما 
كم هى جميلة لغتنا
تحياتى

----------


## بنت النيـل

مرحبا بالجميع  :: 

معذرة لتأخري عن استكمال الموضوع لمشكلة فنية في الكمبيوتر ... وساوالي باقي الدروس قريبا 

 ::   ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

المستثنى 
الدرس الرابع

شبه الاستثناء

لاسيما وبيدَ

لا سيما كلمة مركبة من لا النافية للجنس ومن (سيًَ) التي تعني (مثلَ) ومثناها سيان . وتستعمل لاسيما لترجيح ما بعدها على ما قبلها . 

نقول : أحب الأزهار ولاسيما النرجسِ , حيث رجحت حب النرجس على غيره من الأزهار .
وحكم إعراب الاسم الواقع بعدها – إن كان نكرة – جاز رفعه ونصبه وجره . مثل :

كل كريم محبوب ولا سيما كريمٌ مثلُك 
كل : مبتدأ مرفوع علامته الفتحة وهو مضاف  
كريم : مضاف إليه مجرور علامته تنوين الكسر 
محبوب : خبر مرفوع 
لا : نافية للجنس حرف مبني على السكون 
سيَُ : اسم لا النافية للجنس منصوب بالفتحة لأنه مضاف
ما : زائدة 
كريم : خبر لمبتدأ محذوف وجوبا تقديره هو . 
مثل : نعت مرفوع , وهو مضاف ك : في محل جر بالإضافة 

ولا سيما كريمٍ مثلكِ   
كريم : مضاف اليه مجرور 
مثل : نعت لمجرور 

ولاسيما كريماً مثلك
كريما : تمييز منصوب

مثل : نعت لمنصوب 

أما (بيدَ) فهي دائما منصوبة  على الاستثناء , ولا تقع إلا في استثناء منقطع , وتكون مضافه إلى المصدر المؤول بأن المشبه بالفعل مثل 
إنه لكثير المال بيدَ أنه بخيل = بيدَ بُخْلِهِ

----------


## بنت النيـل

مرحبا بالجميع  ::  :: 

بدرس اليوم انتهى الحديث عن المستثني وموعدنا مع سلسلة جديدة من الدروس .

وسنتحدث عن الــتــوابـــع

النعت
التوكيد
البدل
العطف

نلتقي في درس قادم بحول الله  ::  ::

----------


## العمدة

بنت النيل عظمة على عظمة  :: 

رعاكِ الله  :: 

في انتظار المذيد ..

أين التوابع  ::

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

كيف نحل لغز موضع الهمزة من الاعراب؟
سؤال دائما مايصادفني واجدني احيانا عاجزا عن الحل فما هو الحل يااهل العقد والحل خصوصا دكتورة اللغة العربية اللي اظن انها من هيئة تدريس دار العلوم
محيي

----------


## بنت النيـل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : العمدة_ 
> *بنت النيل عظمة على عظمة 
> 
> رعاكِ الله 
> 
> في انتظار المذيد ..
> 
> أين التوابع *


مرحبا أخي العمدة  :: 

سأوافيكم بالمزيد من الدروس في اقرب وقت ممكن 

 ::  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : محيي ابراهيم_ 
> *كيف نحل لغز موضع الهمزة من الاعراب؟
> سؤال دائما مايصادفني واجدني احيانا عاجزا عن الحل فما هو الحل يااهل العقد والحل خصوصا دكتورة اللغة العربية اللي اظن انها من هيئة تدريس دار العلوم
> محيي*


مرحبا أخي محيي  :: 

لقد سبق وتحدثنا عن كتابة الهمزة هنا 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...5&pagenumber=6

واذا كنت تريد شيئا آخر فتحت أمرك  :: 

بالمناسبة تخصصي وعملي ليس اللغة العربية ... ولكنه عشق لها 

مرحبا بك وبالجميع  ::

----------


## بنت النيـل

التوابع 

النعت 

تحديد المفهوم (1) 

تحديد المفهوم

تُعَرّفُ التوابع بأنها كلماتٌ لا تقعُ مَوْقِع الأركانِ الأساسيةِ في الكلامِ، مثلِ المبتدأِ والخبرِ، أو مثلِ الفعلِ والفاعِل، لذلك لا يقعُ الإعرابُ عليها بذاتها وإنما تُعْرَبُ وِفْقَ إعرابِ ما يسُبُقها من الألفاظ، ونظراً لأنها تتْبعُ في إعرابها الألفاظَ التي تسبِقُها، ولا تستقلُّ بذواتِها في الإعرابِ ضمنَ الكلامِ، لذا سُمّيتْ بالتوابعِ.

والتوابعُ التي سنتناولها أربعة هي:  النعتُ (الصفةُ) والتوكيدُ والبدلُ والمعطوفُ بالحرفِ .

أولا : النعت

يقسم النعت إلى حقيقيّ وسببيّ 

فالنعتُ الحقيقيُ: ما يُبَيَنُ صفة من أوصاف متبوعة مثل: جاء الرجلُ الحليمُ 

والنعت السببي: ما يبين صفة من صفات ما يتعلق بمتبوعه أو يرتبط به مثل: جاءَ الرجلُ الحسنُ خطُّهُ. فكلمة الحسن وهي النعت السببي لم تبين صفة الرجل وانما بينت صِفةَ الخطِّ الذي يتعلقُ ويرتبطُ بالرَّجلِ.

ويسمى (الرجل) في كلتا الجملتين المتبوعَ -الموصوفَ- أو المنعوتَ ويسمى (الحليمُ والحسنُ) في الجملتين: نعتاً أو صفةُ تابعةُ أو تابعاً .

أولاً : النعت الحقيقي:

في هذا النوع من النعت يجب أن يَتْبعَ النعتُ الاسمَ المنعوتَ في الإعرابِ، والأفرادِ والتِثْنيةِ والجَمْعِ والتذكيرِ والتأنيثِ والتّعريفُ والتنكيرِ مثل:

*هذا رجلٌ كريمٌ  
                  *هذان رجلان كريمان       
                         *هؤلاءِ رجالٌ كريمون

*احترمُ العاملَ المخلصَ  
            *احترمُ العامِلَيْن المخلصين 
                         *احترمُ العامِلِيِن المخلصين

*أتعاملُ مع بنّاءٍ محترفٍ 
                   *أتعامل مع بناءَين محترفَيْن
                         *أتعاملُ مع بنائين محترفين 

*هذه طالبةٌ مؤدبةٌ 
                *هاتان طالبتان مؤدبتان
                         *هؤلاء طالباتٌ مؤدباتٌ

*جَرّبتُ السيارةَ الجديدةَ 
           *جربتُ السيارتين الجديدتين 
                 *جَرّبْتُ السياراتِ الجديداتِ 

*هو يسكنُ في بنايةٍ عاليةٍ 
                   *هما يسكنان في بنايتين متجاورتين 
                         *هم يسكنون في بناياتٍ عالياتٍ


وللحديث بقية  ::  ::

----------


## الحب النضار

*
لفت نظري العنوان.. ودخلت وقراتها وفعلا فكرة رائعة وجميلة واحتاج لها فعلا ولكني دخلت هذه المرة فقط للشكر على الفكرة والجهود المبذوله في المنتدى
اختكم لامور*



:85: :83: :85: :83: :85:
:132:
:128:
:150:
:132: :132:
:128:
:85: :83: :85:

----------


## الطيب

الاخت الكريم بنت النيل
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري
اشكر لكم مجهودكم الرائع المتدفق بكرمه وعطاءه
الي مزيد
اطيب امنياتي

----------

